# Premier League 2015/2016: date, calendario, partite, classifiche.



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2015)

Inizia fra 3 giorni, l'8 Agosto, il massimo campionato inglese. La Premier League, di cui è detentore il Chelsea di Mourinho, vedrà (senza dimenticare United - Tottenham alla prima giornata) già alla seconda giornata un importante match per il titolo: Manchester City - Chelsea.

Le novità di quest'anno sono il Bournemouth, il Watford e il Norwich City. 
Torna ad allenare in Premier anche Claudio Ranieri, che guiderà il Leicester City.

Ecco, di seguito, il calendario, con anno/mese/giorno e giornata della partita:

*2015/08/08 - 2015/08/10 Giornata 1*
Man. Utd - Tottenham Hotspur
Everton - Watford
AFC Bournemouth - Aston Villa
Leicester - Sunderland
Norwich City - Crystal Palace
Chelsea - Swansea City
Newcastle - Southampton
Arsenal - West Ham
Stoke City - Liverpool
West Bromwich Albion - Man. City

*2015/08/14 - 2015/08/17 Giornata 2
*Aston Villa - Man. Utd
Southampton - Everton
Watford - West Bromwich Albion
Swansea City - Newcastle
West Ham - Leicester
Tottenham Hotspur - Stoke City
Sunderland - Norwich City
Crystal Palace - Arsenal
Man. City - Chelsea
Liverpool - AFC Bournemouth

*2015/08/22 - 2015/08/24 Giornata 3
*Man. Utd - Newcastle
Crystal Palace - Aston Villa
Sunderland - Swansea City
West Ham - AFC Bournemouth
Norwich City - Stoke City
Leicester - Tottenham Hotspur
West Bromwich Albion - Chelsea
Everton - Man. City
Watford - Southampton
Arsenal - Liverpool

*2015/08/29 - 2015/08/30 Giornata 4
*Newcastle - Arsenal
AFC Bournemouth - Leicester
Man. City - Watford
Chelsea - Crystal Palace
Stoke City - West Bromwich Albion
Aston Villa - Sunderland
Liverpool - West Ham
Tottenham Hotspur - Everton
Southampton - Norwich City
Swansea City - Man. Utd

*2015/09/12 - 2015/09/14 Giornata 5
*Everton - Chelsea
West Bromwich Albion - Southampton
Crystal Palace - Man. City
Watford - Swansea City
Arsenal - Stoke City
Norwich City - AFC Bournemouth
Man. Utd - Liverpool
Sunderland - Tottenham Hotspur
Leicester - Aston Villa
West Ham - Newcastle

*2015/09/19 - 2015/09/20 Giornata 6
*Chelsea - Arsenal
Swansea City - Everton
AFC Bournemouth - Sunderland
Stoke City - Leicester
Aston Villa - West Bromwich Albion
Newcastle - Watford
Man. City - West Ham
Tottenham Hotspur - Crystal Palace
Southampton - Man. Utd
Liverpool - Norwich City

*2015/09/26 - 2015/09/28 Giornata 7
*Tottenham Hotspur - Man. City
Liverpool - Aston Villa
Stoke City - AFC Bournemouth
Southampton - Swansea City
West Ham - Norwich City
Man. Utd - Sunderland
Leicester - Arsenal
Newcastle - Chelsea
Watford - Crystal Palace
West Bromwich Albion - Everton

*2015/10/03 - 2015/10/04 Giornata 8
*Crystal Palace - West Bromwich Albion
Sunderland - West Ham
Aston Villa - Stoke City
Man. City - Newcastle
AFC Bournemouth - Watford
Norwich City - Leicester
Chelsea - Southampton
Everton - Liverpool
Swansea City - Tottenham Hotspur
Arsenal - Man. Utd

*2015/10/17 - 2015/10/19 Giornata 9
*Tottenham Hotspur - Liverpool
Crystal Palace - West Ham
West Bromwich Albion - Sunderland
Everton - Man. Utd
Chelsea - Aston Villa
Southampton - Leicester
Man. City - AFC Bournemouth
Watford - Arsenal
Newcastle - Norwich City
Swansea City - Stoke City

*2015/10/24 - 2015/10/25 Giornata 10
*Leicester - Crystal Palace
Aston Villa - Swansea City
Norwich City - West Bromwich Albion
West Ham - Chelsea
Stoke City - Watford
Arsenal - Everton
Sunderland - Newcastle
AFC Bournemouth - Tottenham Hotspur
Man. Utd - Man. City
Liverpool - Southampton

*2015/10/31 - 2015/11/02 Giornata 11
*Chelsea - Liverpool
Man. City - Norwich City
Watford - West Ham
Crystal Palace - Man. Utd
Swansea City - Arsenal
Newcastle - Stoke City
West Bromwich Albion - Leicester
Everton - Sunderland
Southampton - AFC Bournemouth
Tottenham Hotspur - Aston Villa

*2015/11/07 - 2015/11/08 Giornata 12
*AFC Bournemouth - Newcastle
Leicester - Watford
Sunderland - Southampton
Norwich City - Swansea City
West Ham - Everton
Man. Utd - West Bromwich Albion
Stoke City - Chelsea
Aston Villa - Man. City
Liverpool - Crystal Palace
Arsenal - Tottenham Hotspur

*2015/11/21 - 2015/11/23 Giornata 13
*Watford - Man. Utd
Swansea City - AFC Bournemouth
Newcastle - Leicester
West Bromwich Albion - Arsenal
Everton - Aston Villa
Chelsea - Norwich City
Southampton - Stoke City
Man. City - Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur - West Ham
Crystal Palace - Sunderland

*2015/11/28 - 2015/11/28 Giornata 14
*Leicester - Man. Utd
Tottenham Hotspur - Chelsea
AFC Bournemouth - Everton
Norwich City - Arsenal
Liverpool - Swansea City
West Ham - West Bromwich Albion
Crystal Palace - Newcastle
Sunderland - Stoke City
Aston Villa - Watford
Man. City - Southampton

*2015/12/05 - 2015/12/05 Giornata 15
*Man. Utd - West Ham
Watford - Norwich City
Chelsea - AFC Bournemouth
Stoke City - Man. City
Newcastle - Liverpool
West Bromwich Albion - Tottenham Hotspur
Everton - Crystal Palace
Swansea City - Leicester
Arsenal - Sunderland
Southampton - Aston Villa

*2015/12/12 - 2015/12/12 Giornata 16
*Leicester - Chelsea
Tottenham Hotspur - Newcastle
AFC Bournemouth - Man. Utd
Norwich City - Everton
Liverpool - West Bromwich Albion
West Ham - Stoke City
Crystal Palace - Southampton
Sunderland - Watford
Aston Villa - Arsenal
Man. City - Swansea City

*2015/12/19 - 2015/12/19 Giornata 17
*Man. Utd - Norwich City
Watford - Liverpool
Chelsea - Sunderland
Stoke City - Crystal Palace
Newcastle - Aston Villa
West Bromwich Albion - AFC Bournemouth
Everton - Leicester
Swansea City - West Ham
Arsenal - Man. City
Southampton - Tottenham Hotspur

*2015/12/26 - 2015/12/26 Giornata 18
*Liverpool - Leicester
Swansea City - West Bromwich Albion
AFC Bournemouth - Crystal Palace
Southampton - Arsenal
Man. City - Sunderland
Tottenham Hotspur - Norwich City
Chelsea - Watford
Stoke City - Man. Utd
Aston Villa - West Ham
Newcastle - Everton

*2015/12/28 - 2015/12/28 Giornata 19
*Leicester - Man. City
West Bromwich Albion - Newcastle
Crystal Palace - Swansea City
Sunderland - Liverpool
Man. Utd - Chelsea
West Ham - Southampton
Everton - Stoke City
Watford - Tottenham Hotspur
Arsenal - AFC Bournemouth
Norwich City - Aston Villa

*2016/01/02 - 2016/01/02 Giornata 20
*Leicester - AFC Bournemouth
West Bromwich Albion - Stoke City
Crystal Palace - Chelsea
Sunderland - Aston Villa
Man. Utd - Swansea City
West Ham - Liverpool
Everton - Tottenham Hotspur
Watford - Man. City
Arsenal - Newcastle
Norwich City - Southampton

*2016/01/12 - 2016/01/13 Giornata 21
*AFC Bournemouth - West Ham
Swansea City - Sunderland
Aston Villa - Crystal Palace
Liverpool - Arsenal
Stoke City - Norwich City
Newcastle - Man. Utd
Chelsea - West Bromwich Albion
Southampton - Watford
Man. City - Everton
Tottenham Hotspur - Leicester

*2016/01/16 - 2016/01/16 Giornata 22
*Liverpool - Man. Utd
Stoke City - Arsenal
AFC Bournemouth - Norwich City
Southampton - West Bromwich Albion
Man. City - Crystal Palace
Swansea City - Watford
Chelsea - Everton
Tottenham Hotspur - Sunderland
Aston Villa - Leicester
Newcastle - West Ham

*2016/01/23 - 2016/01/23 Giornata 23
*Leicester - Stoke City
West Bromwich Albion - Aston Villa
Crystal Palace - Tottenham Hotspur
Sunderland - AFC Bournemouth
Man. Utd - Southampton
West Ham - Man. City
Everton - Swansea City
Watford - Newcastle
Arsenal - Chelsea
Norwich City - Liverpool

*2016/02/02 - 2016/02/03 Giornata 24
*Sunderland - Man. City
Leicester - Liverpool
Watford - Chelsea
Norwich City - Tottenham Hotspur
Arsenal - Southampton
West Ham - Aston Villa
West Bromwich Albion - Swansea City
Crystal Palace - AFC Bournemouth
Man. Utd - Stoke City
Everton - Newcastle

*2016/02/06 - 2016/02/06 Giornata 25
*Liverpool - Sunderland
Swansea City - Crystal Palace
AFC Bournemouth - Arsenal
Southampton - West Ham
Man. City - Leicester
Tottenham Hotspur - Watford
Chelsea - Man. Utd
Stoke City - Everton
Aston Villa - Norwich City
Newcastle - West Bromwich Albion

*2016/02/13 - 2016/02/13 Giornata 26
*Chelsea - Newcastle
Sunderland - Man. Utd
Aston Villa - Liverpool
Man. City - Tottenham Hotspur
Crystal Palace - Watford
Swansea City - Southampton
AFC Bournemouth - Stoke City
Norwich City - West Ham
Arsenal - Leicester
Everton - West Bromwich Albion

*2016/02/27 - 2016/02/27 Giornata 27
*Newcastle - Man. City
West Bromwich Albion - Crystal Palace
Liverpool - Everton
Tottenham Hotspur - Swansea City
Southampton - Chelsea
West Ham - Sunderland
Man. Utd - Arsenal
Watford - AFC Bournemouth
Leicester - Norwich City
Stoke City - Aston Villa

*2016/03/01 - 2016/03/02 Giornata 28
*Leicester - West Bromwich Albion
Aston Villa - Everton
West Ham - Tottenham Hotspur
Norwich City - Chelsea
AFC Bournemouth - Southampton
Arsenal - Swansea City
Sunderland - Crystal Palace
Man. Utd - Watford
Liverpool - Man. City
Stoke City - Newcastle

*2016/03/05 - 2016/03/05 Giornata 29
*Man. City - Aston Villa
Watford - Leicester
Crystal Palace - Liverpool
Swansea City - Norwich City
Newcastle - AFC Bournemouth
West Bromwich Albion - Man. Utd
Everton - West Ham
Tottenham Hotspur - Arsenal
Chelsea - Stoke City
Southampton - Sunderland

*2016/03/12 - 2016/03/12 Giornata 30
*Leicester - Newcastle
Sunderland - Everton
Aston Villa - Tottenham Hotspur
Norwich City - Man. City
Liverpool - Chelsea
West Ham - Watford
AFC Bournemouth - Swansea City
Stoke City - Southampton
Arsenal - West Bromwich Albion
Man. Utd - Crystal Palace

*2016/03/19 - 2016/03/19 Giornata 31
*Man. City - Man. Utd
Watford - Stoke City
Crystal Palace - Leicester
Swansea City - Aston Villa
Newcastle - Sunderland
West Bromwich Albion - Norwich City
Everton - Arsenal
Tottenham Hotspur - AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea - West Ham
Southampton - Liverpool

*2016/04/02 - 2016/04/02 Giornata 32
*Leicester - Southampton
Sunderland - West Bromwich Albion
Aston Villa - Chelsea
Norwich City - Newcastle
Liverpool - Tottenham Hotspur
West Ham - Crystal Palace
AFC Bournemouth - Man. City
Stoke City - Swansea City
Arsenal - Watford
Man. Utd - Everton

*2016/04/09 - 2016/04/09 Giornata 33
*Man. City - West Bromwich Albion
Watford - Everton
Crystal Palace - Norwich City
Swansea City - Chelsea
Southampton - Newcastle
West Ham - Arsenal
Liverpool - Stoke City
Tottenham Hotspur - Man. Utd
Aston Villa - AFC Bournemouth
Sunderland - Leicester

*2016/04/16 - 2016/04/16 Giornata 34
*Everton - Southampton
Stoke City - Tottenham Hotspur
AFC Bournemouth - Liverpool
Newcastle - Swansea City
Leicester - West Ham
West Bromwich Albion - Watford
Chelsea - Man. City
Norwich City - Sunderland
Arsenal - Crystal Palace
Man. Utd - Aston Villa

*2016/04/23 - 2016/04/23 Giornata 35
*Leicester - Swansea City
Tottenham Hotspur - West Bromwich Albion
AFC Bournemouth - Chelsea
Norwich City - Watford
Liverpool - Newcastle
West Ham - Man. Utd
Crystal Palace - Everton
Sunderland - Arsenal
Aston Villa - Southampton
Man. City - Stoke City

*2016/04/30 - 2016/04/30 Giornata 36*
Man. Utd - Leicester
Watford - Aston Villa
Chelsea - Tottenham Hotspur
Stoke City - Sunderland
Newcastle - Crystal Palace
West Bromwich Albion - West Ham
Everton - AFC Bournemouth
Swansea City - Liverpool
Arsenal - Norwich City
Southampton - Man. City

*2016/05/07 - 2016/05/07 Giornata 37*
Leicester - Everton
Tottenham Hotspur - Southampton
AFC Bournemouth - West Bromwich Albion
Norwich City - Man. Utd
Liverpool - Watford
West Ham - Swansea City
Crystal Palace - Stoke City
Sunderland - Chelsea
Aston Villa - Newcastle
Man. City - Arsenal

*2016/05/15 - 2016/05/15 Giornata 38*
Man. Utd - AFC Bournemouth
Watford - Sunderland
Chelsea - Leicester
Stoke City - West Ham
Newcastle - Tottenham Hotspur
West Bromwich Albion - Liverpool
Everton - Norwich City
Swansea City - Man. City
Arsenal - Aston Villa
Southampton - Crystal Palace


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Agosto 2015)

Darmian, Depay e Schneiderlin subito titolari nello United

Romero al posto di De Gea


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Agosto 2015)

Spendono 200 milioni ed hanno Romero in porta  
Ma Schweinsteiger


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Agosto 2015)

Mata sulla fascia e Depay dietro la punta. Van Gaal...


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] ma non sarebbe meglio mettere il calendario sotto spoiler ?


----------



## O Animal (8 Agosto 2015)

Tifosi United ebbri di felicità per il debutto di Darmian... E noi ce ne andiamo in giro con Abate a 3 milioni a stagione...


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Agosto 2015)

Romero che parata che ha fatto su Ericksen .


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Agosto 2015)

Darmian votato man of the match dai tifosi dello United


----------



## Snake (8 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Tifosi United ebbri di felicità per il debutto di Darmian... E noi ce ne andiamo in giro con Abate a 3 milioni a stagione...



Il Gary Neville italiano


----------



## O Animal (8 Agosto 2015)

La Premier ricomincia subito sotto il segno del c.... di Mourinho... Boring


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Agosto 2015)

Ma un giocatore come Cabaye cosa ci fa nel Crystal palace? E' un registra coi controc. ad oggi nel Milan farebbe faville


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Agosto 2015)

E intanto gli italiani all'estero  Antenucci


----------



## danyrossonera (8 Agosto 2015)

Mourinho la mette sempre sul fisico niente gioco come sempre.
Basta vedere l'involuzione di Fabregas...


----------



## Kazarian88 (9 Agosto 2015)

Arsenal sotto di due gol in casa contro il West Ham. Il secondo gol è una perla di Cech


----------



## DannySa (9 Agosto 2015)

Intanto primo gol per Pellè già alla prima, penso che così tanti italiani che giocano all'estero non ci siano mai stati prima d'ora.


----------



## danyrossonera (9 Agosto 2015)

Fa pena l'arsenal


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Fa pena l'arsenal



Guarda te se zitto zitto Sabatini gli ha fregato il portiere migliore che avevano  
Comunque in questa partita Cech è stato vergognoso , se giocasse sempre così il titolare tornerà Ospina


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Agosto 2015)

14 milioni per un bollito come Cech, all'Arsenal non impareranno mai


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (9 Agosto 2015)

Wenger....questi vanno ancora in giro con Wenger....


----------



## Aron (9 Agosto 2015)

Darmian migliore in campo, ieri.

Rischia di ripetersi un altro caso Verratti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma un giocatore come Cabaye cosa ci fa nel Crystal palace? E' un registra coi controc. ad oggi nel Milan farebbe faville



Meglio quello che lo panchinava ogni domenica, Thiago Motta.


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Meglio quello che lo panchinava ogni domenica, Thiago Motta.



Cabaye è meglio di Thiago Motta, non scherziamo, solo che Blanc è fissato con lui


----------



## O Animal (9 Agosto 2015)

Ma quanto continuerà a vivere di rendita sulla stratosferica stagione di Suarez questo Rodgers?


----------



## DannySa (9 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Cabaye è meglio di Thiago Motta, non scherziamo, solo che Blanc è fissato con lui



Motta tecnicamente vale 2 volte il nostro centrocampo.


----------



## DannySa (9 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma quanto continuerà a vivere di rendita sulla stratosferica stagione di Suarez questo Rodgers?



Intanto Coutinho la piazza all'86°.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Cabaye è meglio di Thiago Motta, non scherziamo, solo che Blanc è fissato con lui



Si, a scala 40



Secondo me eh, senza offesa


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Motta tecnicamente vale 2 volte il nostro centrocampo.



Vabbè esagerato


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si, a scala 40
> 
> 
> 
> Secondo me eh, senza offesa



Ci mancherebbe, ognuno esprime una propria opinione


----------



## Renegade (9 Agosto 2015)

Cech 

Mi ero ricreduto sul suo acquisto dopo la Community. Iniziamo davvero benissimo, non c'è che dire. Tra l'altro non capisco questa fissazione di non comprare mai nessuno ogni anno o al limite di fare un solo colpo. Le altre non aspettano noi, si rafforzano a suon di milioni. Mah.


Comunque Cabaye è superiore di almeno 2 spanne a Thiago Motta a livello di impostazione e tecnica. Thiago ha gli stessi compiti di De Rossi. Entrambi bravi con la gestione della palla, ma molto difensivi e dediti a compiti di rottura. Tra l'altro Cabaye era anche il tipo di calciatore che ci serviva, pagato una miseria dal Cristal. Ma meglio Bertolacci ovviamente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Agosto 2015)

L'opera di sabotaggio interno alle altre squadre di Premier da parte di Mourinho sta avendo effetto 



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Meglio quello che lo panchinava ogni domenica, Thiago Motta.



Dipende, forse nel modulo di Blanc uno come Thiago è più utile perchè può fare tutti e tre i ruoli del centrocampo ed ha il pensiero più veloce, mentre Cabaye è un regista classico e lì hanno già Verratti. Comunque Cabaye è sottovalutatissimo, anche ieri gol e assist nella prima al Crystal Palace, è un giocatore che ha anche un tiro molto potente e lo si è visto varie volte al Newcastle. Se oggi dovessi decidere chi prendere tra i due, prendo quest'ultimo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Agosto 2015)

L'Arsenal  

Eh ma quest'anno vince la Premier


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> L'Arsenal
> 
> Eh ma quest'anno vince la Premier



Non mi ci far pensare


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2015)

Ma Wenger è il proprietario dell'Arsenal?

Perchè, in caso contrario, non si spiega...


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Wenger è il proprietario dell'Arsenal?
> 
> Perchè, in caso contrario, non si spiega...


Ci sarebbe dal 2016 Pep Guardiola


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Agosto 2015)

Qualcuno fermi Tourè


----------



## Torros (11 Agosto 2015)

Pare che Toure non sia assolutamente in calo, anzi.
Se al City stanno tutti al top prevedo una bella stagione...


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Agosto 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Pare che Toure non sia assolutamente in calo, anzi.
> Se al City stanno tutti al top prevedo una bella stagione...


Se al City sono tutti al top , e prendono De Bruyne non ce storia, altro che bella stagione, poi in Europa è un' altro discorso


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Agosto 2015)

L'Arsenal è la Roma inglese  Anche quest'anno l'anno buono è il prossimo


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> L'Arsenal è la Roma inglese  Anche quest'anno l'anno buono è il prossimo


Paragone azzeccatissimo.


----------



## koti (11 Agosto 2015)

Ecco perchè quando la presunta trattativa Inter-Tourè saltò tirai un enorme sospiro di sollievo, altro che Kondogbia.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Ecco perchè quando la presunta trattativa Inter-Tourè saltò tirai un enorme sospiro di sollievo, altro che Kondogbia.



Pensa che c'era pure gente che ci credeva


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Agosto 2015)

Ma cabaye ci faceva così schifo a noi?


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Agosto 2015)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Ma cabaye ci faceva così schifo a noi?



Io non capisco come lo abbiano lasciato così a cuor leggero


----------



## danyrossonera (12 Agosto 2015)

Cabaye non ha proprio niente di che... 
L'hanno mandato via dalla disperazione a Parigi.


----------



## DannySa (14 Agosto 2015)

Vittoria 1-0 dello Utd in casa dell'Aston Villa, buona prova di Darmian anche se lo Utd ha sofferto parecchio la fisicità e la corsa dei villani.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Agosto 2015)

Incredibile il deretano di Van gaal


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Incredibile il deretano di Van gaal



.


----------



## O Animal (15 Agosto 2015)

Ma che squadra e che gioco ha l'Everton? Impressionante...


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma che squadra e che gioco ha l'Everton? Impressionante...



Come stanno giocando ?


----------



## O Animal (15 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Come stanno giocando ?



Da Champions... Hanno una serie di giovani che fanno paura...


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Da Champions... Hanno una serie di giovani che fanno paura...



Hanno ottimi giovani, ma la loro squadra in generale non è all'altezza delle altre che si lottano la Champions


----------



## O Animal (15 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Hanno ottimi giovani, ma la loro squadra in generale non è all'altezza delle altre che si lottano la Champions



Ovvio ma se non crolla la forma e prendono un paio di giocatori in più posso anche dire la loro..


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ovvio ma se non crolla la forma e prendono un paio di giocatori in più posso anche dire la loro..



Sarei proprio curioso di vederli in Champions .  
Intanto il Leicester 1 dopo 2 giornate Ranieri


----------



## Aron (15 Agosto 2015)

Mahrez del Leicester è straordinario.
E al momento ha un costo ancora accessibile.

Okazaki è in questo momento il miglior giocatore giapponese. Incredibile vedere come gioca lui e fare il confronto con Honda.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mahrez del Leicester è straordinario.
> E al momento ha un costo ancora accessibile.
> 
> Okazaki è in questo momento il miglior giocatore giapponese. Incredibile vedere come gioca lui e fare il confronto con Honda.


Kagawa ?


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Agosto 2015)

In effetti il leicester, nonostante gli investimenti esigui rispetto ad altre squadre , è riuscito a mettere su una bella squadra, e Ranieri, nonostante non sia un allenatore vincente ( anzi l'esatto contrario) , è un buon allenatore per squadre che non ambiscono a dei trofei


----------



## Aron (15 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Kagawa ?



Meglio anche di Kagawa in questo momento.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Meglio anche di Kagawa in questo momento.



Avesse avuto 3-4 anni in meno avrebbe potuto fare ben altra carriera, però nei momenti topici si è sempre perso, ma mi è rimasto simpatico, contento per lui


----------



## O Animal (15 Agosto 2015)

Questo West Ham di Bilic ogni domenica sarà uno spettacolo che potrà vincere 3 a 0 come perdere 3 a 0 contro chiunque...


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Questo West Ham di Bilic ogni domenica sarà uno spettacolo che potrà vincere 3 a 0 come perdere 3 a 0 contro chiunque...



Quoto


----------



## Renegade (16 Agosto 2015)

Un 2-1 che più fortunoso non si più. Meritavamo di perdere. Prestazione assolutamente non all'altezza e difesa come sempre imbarazzante. Salvo solo Sanchez che è il migliore in rosa per tutto e per tutto e l'unico che ha provato a far qualcosa. A lui ci aggiungo Monreal che ha fatto ottimi cross e qualche giocata, più Bellerin che è una bella promessa. Abbastanza discreto in fase difensiva nonostante non sembri. Immondi Cazorla, Mertesacker e Giroud. Lo spagnolo è bravo a costruire ma non lo mettete a finalizzare, per piacere. Il tedesco è il Ranocchia d'Inghilterra, mentre Giroud fa sempre il suo in fase realizzativa ma poi quando la squadra non gira sparisce. Cech sul gol ha tante responsabilità perché poteva prenderla. Sta facendo la fine di Casillas. Ridesse il posto a Ospina. Io Wenger comunque non lo capisco. Tutte si rinforzano, noi siamo al 16 di Agosto e nessun acquisto a parte il bollito in porta. Assurdo davvero. E' per cose come questa che meriterebbe l'esonero.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2015)

Madò Mitrovic che a momenti purga van Gaal


----------



## Dexter (22 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Madò Mitrovic che a momenti purga van Gaal


Galliani, per dire, quando ha sentito il nome Mitrovic per sbaglio alla tv, è corso in cucina in preda al panico ad urlare alla moglie che Milosevic non è morto e che è ripartita la guerra del Kosovo. Inoltre sarebbe stato troppo complicato annunciare l'acquisto di un giocatore con un nome cosi complicato.


----------



## pennyhill (22 Agosto 2015)

Shaqiri-Afellay-Arnautovic


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Shaqiri-Afellay-Arnautovic


E Van Ginkel in mediana, ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## pennyhill (22 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E Van Ginkel in mediana, ne vogliamo parlare?



Domineranno il campionato.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2015)

PALO SMALLING! E poi Cissè in contropiede sfiora la beffa!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Questo West Ham di Bilic ogni domenica sarà uno spettacolo che potrà vincere 3 a 0 come perdere 3 a 0 contro chiunque...


E infatti perde 0-2 in casa col neopromosso Bournemouth


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Galliani, per dire, quando ha sentito il nome Mitrovic per sbaglio alla tv, è corso in cucina in preda al panico ad urlare alla moglie che Milosevic non è morto e che è ripartita la guerra del Kosovo. Inoltre sarebbe stato troppo complicato annunciare l'acquisto di un giocatore con un nome cosi complicato.



E' capace veramente.


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E infatti perde 0-2 in casa col neopromosso Bournemouth



3-4 , wow che partita. 
Per il resto , lo united dovrebbe impensierire il city


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> 3-4 , wow che partita.
> Per il resto , lo united dovrebbe impensierire il city


Piccolo incidente di percorso


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Piccolo incidente di percorso



Ma è anche probabile, e che non mi convince proprio come giocano, in difesa anzi se la cavano pure , infatti hanno preso 0 gol, nonostante in porta hanno quel mona di Romero ( ps la stava facendo grossa , per sua fortuna era fuorigioco) , ma l'attacco è penoso, Rooney sta facendo pietà, e praticamente , in campionato hanno fatto 1 gol con Januzay e basta . Il city invece mi pare migliore in difesa e a centrocampo, e dell'attacco non ne parliamo .


----------



## pennyhill (23 Agosto 2015)

Debutto per Pedro.


----------



## eldero (23 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Debutto per Pedro.



Finora direi che ha debuttato bene...


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Agosto 2015)

Mourinho che riesce a farsi mettere sotto da uno dei pochi allenatori più difensivi di lui  , ringrazziasse che allena il Chelsea, Pellegrini, seppur non sia un fenomeno di allenatore , fa giocare benissimo il City ,che difatti sta andando spedito con ben 8 gol fatti e 0 subiti


----------



## Aragorn (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Chelsea visto ieri non mi è dispiaciuto, ma temo sarà dura bissare il successo della passata stagione.


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Agosto 2015)

Stasera Arsenal - Liverpool [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]. , come la vedi brutta o bella la partita


----------



## Renegade (24 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Stasera Arsenal - Liverpool @Renegade. , come la vedi brutta o bella la partita



Li affossiamo come l'ultima volta. Il Liverpool è una squadra allo sbando da anni. Spendono mln in ragazzini che a grandi livelli non dimostrano mai nulla.


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Li affossiamo come l'ultima volta. Il Liverpool è una squadra allo sbando da anni. Spendono mln in ragazzini che a grandi livelli non dimostrano mai nulla.



Speriamo, perchè in questo inizio di campionato hanno avuto una fortuna sfacciata.
Comunque in queste prime giornate l'unica squadra che mi ha convinto è stato il City, e basta
P.s ma Wenger non si vergogna, si rompe Giroud non abbiamo attaccanti  , comprasse qualcuno, i soldi ce li ha


----------



## Renegade (24 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Speriamo, perchè in questo inizio di campionato hanno avuto una fortuna sfacciata.
> Comunque in queste prime giornate l'unica squadra che mi ha convinto è stato il City, e basta
> P.s ma Wenger non si vergogna, si rompe Giroud non abbiamo attaccanti  , comprasse qualcuno, i soldi ce li ha



Da quello che so ha usato Gotze come specchietto per le allodole ed è vicinissimo a Benzema. Spero sia vero.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Agosto 2015)

Pornografico.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ma è anche probabile, e che non mi convince proprio come giocano, in difesa anzi se la cavano pure , infatti hanno preso 0 gol, nonostante in porta hanno quel mona di Romero ( ps la stava facendo grossa , per sua fortuna era fuorigioco) , ma l'attacco è penoso, Rooney sta facendo pietà, e praticamente , in campionato hanno fatto 1 gol con Januzay e basta . Il city invece mi pare migliore in difesa e a centrocampo, e dell'attacco non ne parliamo .


Sì, in quest'inizio campionato il City sembra non avere rivali, una schiacciasassi, 8 goal fatti e 0 subiti  però stento a credere che il campionato sia chiuso già da adesso, qualcuna la insidierà e in qualche modo ci proverà lo United, perché sono abbastanza sicuro, invece, che Mourinho non possa bissare il successo dell'anno passato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Li affossiamo come l'ultima volta*. Il Liverpool è una squadra allo sbando da anni. Spendono mln in ragazzini che a grandi livelli non dimostrano mai nulla.


Non ne sarei così sicuro


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Da quello che so ha usato Gotze come specchietto per le allodole ed è vicinissimo a Benzema. Spero sia vero.


Benzema  magari, e poi è pure francese, che vuole di più Wenger  
Comunque , con un'ottima punta si può provare a puntare al titolo, anche se quasi impossibile.
Però niente oh con la difesa è proprio cocciuto


----------



## Renegade (24 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Benzema  magari, e poi è pure francese, che vuole di più Wenger
> Comunque , con un'ottima punta si può provare a puntare al titolo, anche se quasi impossibile.
> Però niente oh con la difesa è proprio cocciuto



Le due lacune più grandi sono la punta e il difensore centrale. I terzini sono più che decenti secondo me. Purtroppo si è fissato che deve fare solo un acquisto all'anno. Non ne fa più di uno.


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, in quest'inizio campionato il City sembra non avere rivali, una schiacciasassi, 8 goal fatti e 0 subiti  però stento a credere che il campionato sia chiuso già da adesso, qualcuna la insidierà e in qualche modo ci proverà lo United, perché sono abbastanza sicuro, invece, che Mourinho non possa bissare il successo dell'anno passato.



Ma è ovvio che avranno anche loro delle difficoltà, mica siamo in Bundesliga, o nella Liga dove le più forti vincono facile sempre,( apparte la squadra allenata dal panzone  )


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Le due lacune più grandi sono la punta e il difensore centrale. I terzini sono più che decenti secondo me. Purtroppo si è fissato che deve fare solo un acquisto all'anno. Non ne fa più di uno.



Si si , io mi riferivo al centrale, mica ai terzini, che secondo me sono di buonissimo livellom


----------



## Renegade (24 Agosto 2015)

*Let's go Gunners!*


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Liverpool ha creato più pericoli in questa partita che nelle altre due messe insieme , Chambers al centro è da  , ridateme Koscielny


----------



## Renegade (24 Agosto 2015)

Mamma mia che schifo. Una partita di una noia mostruosa, continua l'inconcludenza. Mi è sembrato di vedere la Roma contro il Verona. Fase difensiva pietosa, errori individuali al limite del possibile, poco agonismo. Giroud completamente inesistente. Solo migliaia di passaggi a vuoto per l'inserimento di Cazorla. Non capisco perché si è fissato su di lui. Sa creare, ma non può sempre entrare in area. Ramsey è l'unico che salvo. Guarda caso il più tecnico con Ozil. Esempio che i giocatori tecnici anche nelle giornate no danno molto di più. Chamberlain entrando ha fatto solo danni e un tiro striminzito. Capisco perché si punti ancora su Santi e non su di lui. Intanto continuiamo a perdere punti mentre tutte le squadre che incrociano il City si mettono a 90.

Ma soprattutto immobili sul mercato mentre tutte si rafforzano. Ennesima annata buttata. Credo ci voglia il cambio della guardia. Wenger non può pensare di competere mentre gli altri acquistano e lui non si muove.


----------



## Hammer (24 Agosto 2015)

Tantissimo possesso palla per l'Arsenal (66% vs 34%) ma alla fine poca roba, palo di Sanchez escluso... Ozil avrà perso una decina di palloni in venti minuti


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Agosto 2015)

Mamma mia , non si può continuare così


----------



## Ma che ooh (25 Agosto 2015)

E il City se ne va


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Agosto 2015)

Fanger ha vinto FA Cup e Supercoppa Inglese, quindi ora ha il posto assicurato per altri 15 anni


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Giocare per 75 minuti in 11 contro 10 e vincere solo con un autogoal, contro una delle squadre più in crisi di tutta la Premier 
No no così non ci siamo , Wenger si deve dare una svegliate e prendere difensore e punta subito , altrimenti i primi 4 posti li vede col binocolo   [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Giocare per 75 minuti in 11 contro 10 e vincere solo con un autogoal, contro una delle squadre più in crisi di tutta la Premier 
No no così non ci siamo , Wenger si deve dare una svegliate e prendere difensore e punta subito , altrimenti i primi 4 posti li vede col binocolo   [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Giocare per 75 minuti in 11 contro 10 e vincere solo con un autogoal, contro una delle squadre più in crisi di tutta la Premier
> No no così non ci siamo , Wenger si deve dare una svegliate e prendere difensore e punta subito , altrimenti i primi 4 posti li vede col binocolo
> @Renegade



Sembra di vedere la vostra Roma degli ultimi tempi, che non riusciva mai a segnare. Tanta gestione della palla e inconcludenza. TUTTE si sono rinforzate e noi ZERO acquisti. ZERO.


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sembra di vedere la vostra Roma degli ultimi tempi, che non riusciva mai a segnare. Tanta gestione della palla e inconcludenza. TUTTE si sono rinforzate e noi ZERO acquisti. ZERO.



Ma qui è peggio, perchè a differenza nostra che allora non correvamo, e non creavamo nulla per quello, oltre che per i tanti infortuni, qui nonostante la squadra sia la stessa degli ultimi anni e che ha una preparazione atletica otttima, e non ha infortuni, non si riesce a fare niente di niente , basta dire le due vittorie sono arrivate grazie a 2 autogol , e col Liverpool si è svegliato Cech , sennò erano guai enormi


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ma qui è peggio, perchè a differenza nostra che allora non correvamo, e non creavamo nulla per quello, oltre che per i tanti infortuni, qui nonostante la squadra sia la stessa degli ultimi anni e che ha una preparazione atletica otttima, e non ha infortuni, non si riesce a fare niente di niente , basta dire le due vittorie sono arrivate grazie a 2 autogol , e col Liverpool si è svegliato Cech , sennò erano guai enormi



Già. Quest'anno se non si fanno acquisti la vedo veramente dura per l'ingresso in CL. Non capisco perché non abbia preso proprio NESSUNO visto che i soldi ci sono.


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Già. Quest'anno se non si fanno acquisti la vedo veramente dura per l'ingresso in CL. Non capisco perché non abbia preso proprio NESSUNO visto che i soldi ci sono.



Infatti, tutte le squadre hanno speso più dell'Arsenal, e noi invece di rinforzarci, rimaniamo così


----------



## O Animal (29 Agosto 2015)

Chi è che piangeva per non aver preso Cabaye?


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Chi è che piangeva per non aver preso Cabaye?



Che ha fatto, io mi sto consolando vedendo che non siamo gli unici mona che perdono col West Ham


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma avete visto che ha fatto Lovren? AHahahahhahahh


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Intanto vorrei sottolineare il livello di ignoranza della partita Stoke-West Bromwich 0-0 , ma ben due espulsi per lo Stoke in 37 minuti


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto che ha fatto Lovren? AHahahahhahahh


Che ha fatto  , stavo vedendo l'ignorantissima Stoke-West


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Che ha fatto  , stavo vedendo l'ignorantissima Stoke-West


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



   non mi lamenterò più di Koscielny


----------



## O Animal (29 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Questo West Ham di Bilic ogni domenica sarà uno spettacolo che potrà vincere 3 a 0 come perdere 3 a 0 contro chiunque...





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E infatti perde 0-2 in casa col neopromosso Bournemouth



E infatti sta vincendo 2 a 0 ad Anfield


----------



## O Animal (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Che ha fatto, io mi sto consolando vedendo che non siamo gli unici mona che perdono col West Ham



Ha sbagliato un rigore in movimento di una facilità impressionante...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> E infatti sta vincendo 2 a 0 ad Anfield


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ha sbagliato un rigore in movimento di una facilità impressionante...



Visto  il Palace sta giocando molto meglio del Chelsea ,


----------



## O Animal (29 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Eh quando nello sport c'è di mezzo uno slavo pazzo genialoide è sempre quello il destino... Ivanisevic docet...


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Il Watford sta fermando il City sullo 0-0  
Callum Wilson del Bournmouth


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Il Watford sta fermando il City sullo 0-0
> Callum Wilson del Bournmouth



Come non detto 1-0 City , che sta stuprando il Watford  [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Come non detto 1-0 City , che sta stuprando il Watford  [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


Primo goal di Mr. 70 milioni di euro. Sembrano una corazzata inarrestabile comunque.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2015)

2-0, manco il tempo di farmi commentare il vantaggio  [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION]


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 2-0, manco il tempo di farmi commentare il vantaggio  [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION]



Oddio , ero andato un 'attimo nell'altra stanza di casa, e torno 2-0  
Ora con De Bruyne saranno quasi invincibili,


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Oddio , ero andato un 'attimo nell'altra stanza di casa, e torno 2-0
> Ora con De Bruyne saranno quasi invincibili,


Con De Bruyne e Silva alle spalle Aguero fa 30 goal quest'anno.


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con De Bruyne e Silva alle spalle Aguero fa 30 goal quest'anno.



Mamma mia  
Ma il Liverpool


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Il Crystal Palace sta battendo il Chelsea a Stamford Bridge [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## O Animal (29 Agosto 2015)

Niente oh... Dopo Crystanbul posso solo amare questa squadra...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Il Crystal Palace sta battendo il Chelsea a Stamford Bridge [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


 E tra l'altro va momentaneamente in solitaria al secondo posto


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Niente oh... Dopo Crystanbul posso solo amare questa squadra...


Crystal Palace-Liverpool 1-3 3-3


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E tra l'altro va momentaneamente in solitaria al secondo posto



Alan Pardew


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Alan Pardew


Il bus non è servito nemmeno col Crystal?


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il bus non è servito nemmeno col Crystal?



Esatto 
Comunque o lo United inizia a ingranare , o il City vincerà la Premier ancora più facilmente del Chelsea dello scorso anno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Esatto
> Comunque o lo United inizia a ingranare , o il City vincerà la Premier ancora più facilmente del Chelsea dello scorso anno


Domani Van Gaal vincerà in carrozza


----------



## robs91 (29 Agosto 2015)

Io non ho ancora capito perchè Azpilicueta sia sempre titolare.


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Domani Van Gaal vincerà in carrozza



Lo spero, contro chi gioca lo United ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Lo spero, contro chi gioca lo United ?


Swansea.


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Swansea.



Squadra tosta invece, rischia di perdere lo United


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Squadra tosta invece, rischia di perdere lo United


L'ho detto ironicamente infatti


----------



## O Animal (29 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


>



Mourinho col suo sedere stava per sfangarla di nuovo, meno male che a tutto cè un limite


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2015)

El tigre


----------



## robs91 (29 Agosto 2015)

Loftus Cheek secondo me può diventare un grande centrocampista.


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> El tigre



Gol inutile per il momento


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma il West Ham la finirà una partita senza espulsioni


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2015)

Il Chelsea ha di nuovo perso per di più in casa mah, il City ha vinto e il Liverpool è il Milan d'Inghilterra. Davo per favorito il Chelsea e subito dietro il City ma sto iniziando a cambiare un pò idea.


----------



## O Animal (29 Agosto 2015)

Bella quasi quanto la 1000esima di Wenger...


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea ha di nuovo perso per di più in casa mah, il City ha vinto e il Liverpool è il Milan d'Inghilterra. Davo per favorito il Chelsea e subito dietro il City ma sto iniziando a cambiare un pò idea.



Io sempre dato per favorito il City sperando nell'Arsenal


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


>



100 cosa ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2015)

L'anno scorso Sbourinho ha perso 3 partite in tutta la Premier, adesso ne ha già perse 2 su 4, è impossibile riesca a vincere la Premier. 



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea ha di nuovo perso per di più in casa mah, il City ha vinto e *il Liverpool è il Milan d'Inghilterra*. Davo per favorito il Chelsea e subito dietro il City ma sto iniziando a cambiare un pò idea.


.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Io sempre dato per favorito il City *sperando nell'Arsenal*


Fin quando ci sarà Wenger scordati qualsiasi Premier.


----------



## O Animal (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> 100 cosa ?



Centesima panchina del genio allo Stamford Bridge...


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Centesima panchina del genio allo Stamford Bridge...


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fin quando ci sarà Wenger scordati qualsiasi Premier.



Io invece ci spero, un ultima Premier se la meriterbbe , poi


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Bella quasi quanto la 1000esima di Wenger...



Wenger se la ride  
Non pensava possibile che Mourinho partisse peggio di lui, invece


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Loftus Cheek secondo me può diventare un grande centrocampista.



Il mio amico l'anno scorso nella Youth Champions League ci ha giocato contro


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Agosto 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Loftus Cheek secondo me può diventare un grande centrocampista.



Infatti Mourinho non ha preso nessun centrocampista perchè dichiarò voleva puntare su di lui. Però non so quanto gli convenga visto che è ancora giovanissimo


----------



## Doctore (29 Agosto 2015)

oooh sbourinho recrimina il rigore,perdita di tempo ecc...


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> oooh sbourinho recrimina il rigore,perdita di tempo ecc...



 si merita il peggio ( sportivamente parlando)


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> il Liverpool è il Milan d'Inghilterra.


Da noi è in atto un sabotaggio e la dirigenza sta facendo i propri interessi. A Liverpool invece è proprio incompetenza, esempio perfetto per il topic aperto da Admin in Bar Milan.


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Seriamente il Liverpool , io [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] lo gestiremmo meglio , di come lo gestiscono i reali proprietari


----------



## O Animal (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Seriamente il Liverpool , io [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] lo gestiremmo meglio , di come lo gestiscono i reali proprietari



Ho i miei dubbi visto che tu e [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] mettereste Wenger in panchina e riempireste la squadra di registi che girano a vuoto per il centrocampo esattamente come l'Arsenal...


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ho i miei dubbi visto che tu e [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] mettereste Wenger in panchina e riempireste la squadra di registi che girano a vuoto per il centrocampo esattamente come l'Arsenal...



No , Wenger ho detto che per rispetto vorrei che vincesse un ultima Premier , ma se fossi il presidente i una società non gli darei mai una panchina, non conoscendo le sue fisse


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ho i miei dubbi visto che tu e @Renegade mettereste Wenger in panchina e riempireste la squadra di registi che girano a vuoto per il centrocampo esattamente come l'Arsenal...



Mi dai così prevenuto? Il mio allenatore ideale sarebbe Ancelotti, in verità. Poi forse in quest'Arsenal metterei Klopp. Vedo in lui il possibile successore.

Tu confondi il mio disincanto verso De Jong come odio verso gli interditori. Un regista senza un interditore in campo è quasi inutile. Ma non userei mai De Jong, monofase e non eccelso con i piedi. A recuperar palloni userei piuttosto i Nainggolan, i Coquelin, i Vidal. Giocatori completi.


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mi dai così prevenuto? Il mio allenatore ideale sarebbe Ancelotti, in verità. Poi forse in quest'Arsenal metterei Klopp. Vedo in lui il possibile successore.
> 
> Tu confondi il mio disincanto verso De Jong come odio verso gli interditori. Un regista senza un interditore in campo è quasi inutile. Ma non userei mai De Jong, monofase e non eccelso con i piedi. A recuperar palloni userei piuttosto i Nainggolan, i Coquelin, i Vidal. Giocatori completi.


Ecco , Jurgen Klopp è libero, vedremo chi lo prenderà, io lo vorrei alla Roma , ma anche all'Arsenal va bene


----------



## O Animal (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> No , Wenger ho detto che per rispetto vorrei che vincesse un ultima Premier , ma se fossi il presidente i una società non gli darei mai una panchina, non conoscendo le sue fisse





Renegade ha scritto:


> Mi dai così prevenuto? Il mio allenatore ideale sarebbe Ancelotti, in verità. Poi forse in quest'Arsenal metterei Klopp. Vedo in lui il possibile successore.
> 
> Tu confondi il mio disincanto verso De Jong come odio verso gli interditori. Un regista senza un interditore in campo è quasi inutile. Ma non userei mai De Jong, monofase e non eccelso con i piedi. A recuperar palloni userei piuttosto i Nainggolan, i Coquelin, i Vidal. Giocatori completi.



Ha ha.. Era una battuta.. Nemmeno un folle darebbe la panchina a Wenger viste le tragedie degli ultimi 11 anni dell'Arsenal...

Anche sui registi scherzavo... Anche se secondo me un de Jong con un Eriksen e un Cazorla non farebbe una brutto centrocampo...


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Agosto 2015)

Mou è proprio bollito


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ha ha.. Era una battuta.. Nemmeno un folle darebbe la panchina a Wenger viste le tragedie degli ultimi 11 anni dell'Arsenal...
> 
> Anche sui registi scherzavo... Anche se secondo me un de Jong con un Eriksen e un Cazorla non farebbe una brutto centrocampo...


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2015)

Mourinho o combina qualcosa di importante in Champions o mi sa che il prossimo anno dovrà trovarsi un'altra squadra.


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Mourinho o combina qualcosa di importante in Champions o mi sa che il prossimo anno dovrà trovarsi un'altra squadra.



Inter


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mi dai così prevenuto? Il mio allenatore ideale sarebbe Ancelotti, in verità. Poi forse in quest'Arsenal metterei Klopp. Vedo in lui il possibile successore.
> 
> Tu confondi il mio disincanto verso De Jong come odio verso gli interditori. Un regista senza un interditore in campo è quasi inutile. Ma non userei mai De Jong, monofase e non eccelso con i piedi. A recuperar palloni userei piuttosto i Nainggolan, i Coquelin, i Vidal. Giocatori completi.


Chiamalo interditore, giocatore totale Vidal, ti fa la fase difensiva come la fase offensiva, giocatore straordinario. Ovviamente non è una correzione al tuo post ma un elogio del cileno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Seriamente il Liverpool , io [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] lo gestiremmo meglio , di come lo gestiscono i reali proprietari


Hai voglia, giocatori seri, invece di 'sti Milner bolliti, Firmini e Benteki


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chiamalo interditore, giocatore totale Vidal, ti fa la fase difensiva come la fase offensiva, giocatore straordinario. Ovviamente non è una correzione al tuo post ma un elogio del cileno.



Concordo con te .


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Hai voglia, giocatori seri, invece di 'sti Milner bolliti, Firmini e Benteki



Salvo Benteke, Firmino aspetto, ma Milner è un bidone , altro che scherzo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Salvo Benteke, Firmino aspetto, ma Milner è un bidone , altro che scherzo


Firmino ci sta come acquisto ma non a quelle cifre e Benteke, se permetti, me lo risparmio volentieri, giocatore da Aston Villa.


----------



## Mou (29 Agosto 2015)

Liverpool e Chelsea horror.


----------



## robs91 (29 Agosto 2015)

Comunque quest' anno il livello della Premier è davvero alto.Le vittorie del West Ham e del Palace lo dimostrano.


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Firmino ci sta come acquisto ma non a quelle cifre e Benteke, se permetti, me lo risparmio volentieri, giocatore da Aston Villa.



Stavano con Lambert , Borini e Balotelli, Benteke è un miglioramento incredibile, almeno in Premier, cero poi in europa non ti puoi presentare con benteke


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

Il City ha già ucciso la Premier League


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Stavano con Lambert , Borini e Balotelli, Benteke è un miglioramento incredibile, almeno in Premier, cero poi in europa non ti puoi presentare con benteke



Adoro Benteke ma messo nel sistema del Liverpool oggi sembrava il Balotelli dell'anno scorso... Adesso che hanno perso questo capro espiatorio vediamo quanto continuano a difendere quel sopravvalutato di Rodgers...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Agosto 2015)

i tifosi del Newcastle avevano pure il coraggio di fischiare Pardew  ...cmq City praticamente già campione...troppo più forte delle altre...


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> i tifosi del Newcastle avevano pure il coraggio di fischiare Pardew  ...cmq City praticamente già campione...troppo più forte delle altre...



I tifosi del Newcastle devono ringraziare il fatto che hanno cacciato Pardew a gennaio, dopo che aveva fatto punti sufficenti a salvarli, li vedo molto male.
Sul City campione , una speranza per le altre ci sarebbe : l'infortunio di Aguero


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2015)

Graziano Pellè


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Graziano Pellè



Bomberissimo.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Agosto 2015)

Tadic e Ward-Prowse mi sembrano veramente gran bei giocatori! Il secondo, insieme a Manè, ha praticamente confezionato il gol di Pellé oggi ed è veramente una mezzala completa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> I tifosi del Newcastle devono ringraziare il fatto che hanno cacciato Pardew a gennaio, dopo che aveva fatto punti sufficenti a salvarli, li vedo molto male.
> Sul City campione , una speranza per le altre ci sarebbe : l'infortunio di Aguero



1 gol in 4 partite, considerando anche l'arrivo di de Bruyne lo vincerebbero lo stesso. Con tutto il rispetto per il Kun


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> 1 gol in 4 partite, considerando anche l'arrivo di de Bruyne lo vincerebbero lo stesso. Con tutto il rispetto per il Kun



Anche questo è vero  , io aspetto lo United, che se ingrana ce la può fare , ma se non ingrana, il City vincerà facile


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2015)

Grande partita di Lovren ieri....



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2015)

E ancora:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Grande partita di Lovren ieri....
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Pagato quanto Romagnoli...


----------



## 666psycho (30 Agosto 2015)

chelsea ormai quasi fuori dalla lotta scudetto.. godo!


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Al momento United sotto dopo il vantaggio di Mata ma è ancora presto siamo al 66°.


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Al momento United sotto dopo il vantaggio di Mata ma è ancora presto siamo al 66°.



Ho sbagliato a cambiare canale dopo il primo tempo.. Il calcio inglese è sempre il calcio inglese..


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Agosto 2015)

Comunque Ayew è veramente un ottimo giocatore. Strano che nemmeno una piccola del nostro campionato come genoa, Samp o inter se lo sia cacato


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Finita lo United ha perso contro lo Swansea brutta sconfitta 0 punti guadagnati dal Chelsea e persi dal City.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Finita lo United ha perso contro lo Swansea brutta sconfitta 0 punti guadagnati dal Chelsea e persi dal City.



Van Gaal peggio di Wenger


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2015)

Sergio Romero...


----------



## Snake (30 Agosto 2015)

800 mil spesi in due anni e in 4 partite han segnato la miseria di 3 gol, ottimo Manchester, poi sostituire De Gea con Romero è roba da malati di mente. Campionato strafinito


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2015)

Mourinho fail clamoroso. Sta facendo come ll'ultimo anno a Madrid.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> 800 mil spesi in due anni e in 4 partite han segnato la miseria di 3 gol, ottimo Manchester, poi sostituire De Gea con Romero è roba da malati di mente. Campionato strafinito



Ma, voglio sperare di no , spero il campionato non finisca così facilmente
Preferire Romero a De Gea è da TSO


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

Mamma mia.
Kenedy del Chelsea è un mostro.
E l'hanno pagato meno di quanto abbiamo speso noi per Matri.

La beffa è che il giocatore era seguito pure dal Milan.


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mamma mia.
> Kenedy del Chelsea è un mostro.
> E l'hanno pagato meno di quanto abbiamo speso noi per Matri.
> 
> La beffa è che il giocatore era seguito pure dal Milan.


Kenedy è molto forte, quoto in toto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Domani Van Gaal vincerà in carrozza


 [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION]


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION]



Io lo avevo detto che perdeva, tu hai fatto una  storica


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Io lo avevo detto che perdeva, tu hai fatto una  storica


Vatti a vedere la gufata del big match tra voi e la Juventus. Sono un killer


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vatti a vedere la gufata del big match tra voi e la Juventus. Sono un killer



 , peccato che funzioni solo una volta all'anno 
Comunque , ora è ufficiale, con De Bruyne il City disintegrerà la concorrenza


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Settembre 2015)

Vorrei far notare [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] , che se l'Arsenal non compra più nessuno , da qui a qualche ora , avrà ufficialmente speso meno della Lazio di Lotirchio


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Settembre 2015)

Si ricomincia dopo la sosta delle nazionali : 
Le partite più interessanti sono 
Everton - Chelsea 
Crystal Palace- Manchester City 
Arsenal- Stoke City 
Manchester United - Liverpool <--------- (  ) 
Pronostici caro [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] , e carissimo [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

ma che ooh ha scritto:


> si ricomincia dopo la sosta delle nazionali :
> Le partite più interessanti sono
> everton - chelsea
> crystal palace- manchester city
> ...



x
2
1
1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Si ricomincia dopo la sosta delle nazionali :
> Le partite più interessanti sono
> Everton - Chelsea
> Crystal Palace- Manchester City
> ...


2
2
1
1


----------



## Mou (9 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Si ricomincia dopo la sosta delle nazionali :
> Le partite più interessanti sono
> Everton - Chelsea
> Crystal Palace- Manchester City
> ...



Il Liverpool quest'anno può tranquillamente non andare in Europa.


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> x
> 2
> 1
> 1


Grazie


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 2
> 2
> 1
> 1


Grazie mille anche a te


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool quest'anno può tranquillamente non andare in Europa.



E la cosa, considerando che io li detesto da morire, al livello dell' Inter , e della Juve in Italia ( [MENTION=811]Mou[/MENTION] , [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION], [MENTION=274]Lollo interista[/MENTION], e gli altri tifosi delle due suddette squadre scusatemi ) , non può che farmi piacere


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool quest'anno può tranquillamente non andare in Europa.



Direi che anche l'Arsenal rischia di non andare in CL. E' il minimo dopo il NON mercato di quest'anno. Mai come ora Wenger è il nostro più grande limite.


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Direi che anche l'Arsenal rischia di non andare in CL. E' il minimo dopo il NON mercato di quest'anno. Mai come ora Wenger è il nostro più grande limite.



Apparte il City, lo United e il Chelsea le altre squadre come il Tottenham, Swansea, Crystal Palace e Liverpool ecc, non mi preoccupano


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Settembre 2015)

Ho letto le ultime dichiarazioni di Van Gaal , è ufficiale, è completamente partito di capoccia


----------



## Renegade (10 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ho letto le ultime dichiarazioni di Van Gaal , è ufficiale, è completamente partito di capoccia



Cos'ha detto?


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Cos'ha detto?



Leggile, non saprei dirtelo


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2015)

*L'Everton sta distruggendo il Chelsea

2-0 al 21'*


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Settembre 2015)

Ho appena acceso e il Chelsea sta già sotto per 2-0, che cosa sta succedendo? per carità siamo al 22° del primo tempo possono anche vincerla ma quest'anno prendono una barcata di reti.

2-1 Matic gran gol.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2015)

Ma Sbourinho è proprio esploso?


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Settembre 2015)

Il Chelsea è da quando è stato eliminato l'anno scorso agli ottavi di Champions , che mostra lacune enormi, basta dire che secondo me ha vinto il titolo lo scorso anno, perchè il City ha iniziato a regalare punti a cani e porci da febbraio in poi , caro [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Marchisio89 (12 Settembre 2015)

Il Chelsea é proprio scoppiato.


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2015)

*3-1 Everton sul Chelsea*


----------



## O Animal (12 Settembre 2015)

E Martinez l'aveva messo in panchina...


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Settembre 2015)

A questo punto solo un miracolo potrebbe non far vincere la Premier al City


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2015)

*Everton Chelsea 3-1 FINALE *


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2015)

Il Chelsea riuscirà a salvarsi? Preoccupante la situazione dei blues.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Settembre 2015)

Naismith tripletta  niente ora lo posso dire, il Chelsea per me non è più la favorita ora è il City.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Settembre 2015)

uhuhuhuhu quanto mi dispiace ahahah!!! ehhh ma era colpa della Carneiro... si si


----------



## O Animal (12 Settembre 2015)

Hahahaha


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Naismith tripletta  niente ora lo posso dire, il Chelsea per me non è più la favorita ora è il City.


Mai stati i favoriti, anzi io ho sempre detto che avrebbero faticato, a riconfermarsi, ( certo un tracollo così, mica me lo aspettavo  )


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Settembre 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Hahahaha


----------



## O Animal (12 Settembre 2015)

Povero Kun, dovrebbe andare a giocare in un campionato di calciatori anziché di macellai...

Vediamo adesso sto De Bruyne quanto vale...


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Settembre 2015)

Theeeeeeeeooooooooo Walcott 1-0


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Settembre 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Povero Kun, dovrebbe andare a giocare in un campionato di calciatori anziché di macellai...
> 
> Vediamo adesso sto De Bruyne quanto vale...



Aguero al Real Madrid


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Settembre 2015)

City ha vinto al 90° con gol di Kelechi, Arsenal ha vinto 2-0 contro lo Stoke Walcott e Giroud.


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> City ha vinto al 90° con gol di Kelechi, Arsenal ha vinto 2-0 contro lo Stoke Walcott e Giroud.



Daje  , forza Arsenal


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Settembre 2015)

Madonna che aperto che è quest'anno Pellegrini, fa entrare all'89esimo un ragazzino del '96 e al 90esimo segna il gol vittoria


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (12 Settembre 2015)

Forse il mio sogno si sta per avverare


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Settembre 2015)

Cosa ha fatto Benteke


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Settembre 2015)

Special 11 dimettiti.


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Settembre 2015)

Iheanacho , per me è un ottimo talento, toglierà in poco tempo il posto a Bony


----------



## alessandro77 (13 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Special 11 dimettiti.



ma scherzi? lui è Dio in terra.. quanto godo


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Settembre 2015)

Ranieri


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Settembre 2015)

Giocatorino


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2015)

AL momento City sotto in casa 0-2 contro il West Ham.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> AL momento City sotto in casa 0-2 contro il West Ham.


La Juventus li ha destabilizzati psicologicamente


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La Juventus li ha destabilizzati psicologicamente



Bene , forse il titolo non lo vincono loro  
Punto tutto sul Leicester  
P.s [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] , hai notato,, che il West Ham, ha perso punti in casa, con squadre scarse, mentre invece in trasferta ha distrutto Arsenal , Liverpool e per ora il City


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Bene , forse il titolo non lo vincono loro
> Punto tutto sul Leicester
> P.s [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] , hai notato,, che il West Ham, ha perso punti in casa, con squadre scarse, mentre invece in trasferta ha distrutto Arsenal , Liverpool e per ora il City


Non so con quale utente ti sia capitato ma stai tranquillo, se mi quoti soltanto mi arriva la notifica


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non so con quale utente ti sia capitato ma stai tranquillo, se mi quoti soltanto mi arriva la notifica



Va bene la smetto di taggarti


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Settembre 2015)

Non si è presentato malissimo Martial


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Settembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non si è presentato malissimo Martial



In Premier no, vediamo in Champions


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Settembre 2015)

Comunque di riffa o di raffa Van Gaal è a -2 dal City  
Ranieri e il Leicester  
Bilic e il West Ham


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non si è presentato malissimo Martial


La freschezza di certi giocatori rispetto alla vecchiaia di altri(Rooney)...


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La freschezza di certi giocatori rispetto alla vecchiaia di altri(Rooney)...



Vero.
Il Leicester City di Ranieri, mi sta sorprendendo 
Il West Ham è la squadra più folle del campionato, ti batte in trasferta il City, il Liverpool e l'Arsenal, e ti perde con il Bournemouth. 
Bilic


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Settembre 2015)

Forse la partita più bella che ho visto fino ad ora di questa stagione, quella dello United


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Settembre 2015)

Il campionato da chiuso , si è riaperto


----------



## kolao95 (26 Settembre 2015)

Tottenham-City pochissima roba, tecnicamente parlando. Le squadre vivono solo sulle fiammate dei giocatori offensivi e si gioca solo di ripartenza, poi ci lamentiamo della Serie A..
Per ora 1-1, gol di De Bruyne e Dier (gol viziato da un fuorigioco di un metro).


----------



## koti (26 Settembre 2015)

Pellegrini che, con la squadra sotto 2 a 1 a 35 minuti dalla fine, toglie Yaya Toure (che era stato tra i migliori del City fino a quel momento).
Adesso è 3 a 1 per il Tottenham, Kane.

Guardalinee comunque disastrosi, 2 fuorigiochi nettissimi non fischiati su 2 gol del Tottenham.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Settembre 2015)

Il City già è in crisi dopo il vantaggio di De Bruyne sta perdendo 3-1 mah.


----------



## koti (26 Settembre 2015)

4-1
Pellegrini da esonero immediato.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Settembre 2015)

City letteralmente distrutto: 4-1. Fossi un tifoso del City chiederei immediatamente l'esonero per Pellegrini, nel secondo tempo ha commesso uno scempio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Settembre 2015)

4-1 Lamela che ridicolizza Caballero e Demichelis lol.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2015)

*Tottenham City 4-1 FINALE*


----------



## Mou (26 Settembre 2015)

Martial è davvero un fenomeno!


----------



## Mou (26 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tottenham City 4-1 FINALE*



la Juve ha fatto iniziare la crisi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tottenham City 4-1 FINALE*


Dopo la sconfitta con la Juventus sono proprio crollati e intanto lo United sta vincendo 2-0 sul Sunderland guadagnando così la testa della classifica.


----------



## koti (26 Settembre 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Pellegrini che, con la squadra sotto 2 a 1 a 35 minuti dalla fine, toglie Yaya Toure (che era stato tra i migliori del City fino a quel momento).
> Adesso è 3 a 1 per il Tottenham, Kane.
> 
> Guardalinee comunque disastrosi, 2 fuorigiochi nettissimi non fischiati su 2 gol del Tottenham.


Tourè comunque, a quanto pare, è uscito per infortunio.


Mou ha scritto:


> Martial è davvero un fenomeno!


Anche oggi bene, il secondo gol è arrivato da una sua iniziativa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Settembre 2015)

Pellegrino


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Settembre 2015)

La Juve ha demolito psicologicamente il City. Assurdo. Io tifo United in questo campionato. Voglio che Darmian porti a casa il suo primo trofeo. Daje Red Devils.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Settembre 2015)

Chelsea sotto di due gol contro il Newcastle


----------



## ralf (26 Settembre 2015)

Bye bye Jose


----------



## mandraghe (26 Settembre 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Bye bye Jose



Le ultime parole famose 

Pareggio Chelsea: Ramires + Willian


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2015)

Il Chelsea quest'anno fa davvero pietà.


----------



## pennyhill (26 Settembre 2015)

4-1 alla capolista nella stessa settimana, Berizzo-Pochettino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2015)

Il Chelsea sta facendo la stessa fine della Juventus, infatti se i bianconeri vinceranno la prossima avranno 8 punti in 7 gare, esattamente come i blues, con 2 vittorie, 2 pareggi e 3 sconfitte.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Settembre 2015)




----------



## koti (3 Ottobre 2015)

Terry sembra proprio finito.


----------



## 666psycho (3 Ottobre 2015)

mourinho hahaha


----------



## koti (3 Ottobre 2015)

Gol di Pellè
Chelsea - Southampton 1-3


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Gol di Pellè
> Chelsea - Southampton 1-3



Il Chelsea ormai è alla frutta. Anche se dovessero pareggiarla o vincerla, cambierebbe poco.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Ottobre 2015)

un pensierino alle dimissioni Mourinho dovrebbe farlo imho


----------



## BB7 (3 Ottobre 2015)

Imbarazzante Mou, con che giocatori si fa umiliare sotto tutti gli aspetti. Hanno pure ladrato sul 0-1 ma perdono lo stesso. Godo


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2015)

Moruinho se avesse una dignità si dimetterebbe dopo la partita.. altrimenti è peggio di fergutroll..


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Ottobre 2015)

La difesa del Chelsea è un qualcosa di vergognoso. E Azplidown deve essere un parente di Mou per giocare sempre


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2015)

Ah sono stati esonerati Don Matteo,ancelotti..per molto meno


----------



## Hammer (3 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ah sono stati esonerati Don Matteo,ancelotti..per molto meno



Solo Pippo nostro è durato più a lungo


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2015)

*Chelsea - Southampton 1-3 finale*


----------



## Snake (3 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ah sono stati esonerati Don Matteo,ancelotti..per molto meno



ma lo stesso Mourinho nel primo mandato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Ottobre 2015)

Miraccomando Mou punta alla Champions come hai fatto nell'ultimo anno al Real...ma dimettiti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Ottobre 2015)

Il Chelsea  altre 3 pere in casa  .


----------



## Dany20 (3 Ottobre 2015)

Aguero.  Mourinho ormai è andato.


----------



## Ma che ooh (3 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea  altre 3 pere in casa  .



Ancora favorito il Chelsea


----------



## Ma che ooh (3 Ottobre 2015)

Per me domani se lo United vince, alla fine vinceranno il campionato, se invece dovesse perdere o pareggiare, si prospetta la Premier League più aperta degli ultii anni


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ancora favorito il Chelsea



Come no  io davo per favorito il Chelsea non lo nascondo ma ora la favorita è giustamente cambiata ora City, United e Chelsea, non mi aspettavo una partenza del genere, per non parlare della difesa prendono un sacco di reti.


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come no  io davo per favorito il Chelsea non lo nascondo ma ora la favorita è giustamente cambiata ora City, United e Chelsea, non mi aspettavo una partenza del genere, per non parlare della difesa prendono un sacco di reti.



In effetti, è imbarazzante, fanno acqua da tutte le parti in difesa, e l'attacco , tolto Diego Costa, che non è un fenomeno alla Aguero, e Hazard, sono nulli.
I favoriti sono il City, e lo United


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Ottobre 2015)

Mou sta completamente impazzendo:


----------



## juventino (4 Ottobre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mou sta completamente impazzendo:



Madò. Comunque questo al Chelsea è il secondo fallimento di fila dopo il Real e a questo punto il ritorno all'Inter (unico ambiente dove società, tifoseria e giocatori si farebbero sodomizzare con un spranga di ferro rovente per lui) per il rilancio non è un'ipotesi impossibile, occhio.


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Ottobre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Madò. Comunque questo al Chelsea è il secondo fallimento di fila dopo il Real e a questo punto il ritorno all'Inter (unico ambiente dove società, tifoseria e giocatori si farebbero sodomizzare con un spranga di ferro rovente per lui) per il rilancio non è un'ipotesi impossibile, occhio.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Mourinho in serie a di nuovo no


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Tutti contro Mou e ci sta e godo.
Ma quei fenomenacci tipo Hazard e Falcao?


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Ottobre 2015)

Al momento dopo 7 minuti l'Arsenal sta vincendo 2-0 Sanchez e Ozil contro lo United.


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Al momento dopo 7 minuti l'Arsenal sta vincendo 2-0 Sanchez e Ozil contro lo United.



Bene  , non posso vedere la partita zio cane


----------



## BB7 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Arsenal 2-0 dopo 6minuti spettacolo


----------



## mandraghe (4 Ottobre 2015)

Sta a vedere che questo è l'anno dei perdenti doc?

Roma in Itaglia e WengArsenal in England?


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Arsenal - Manchester United 3-0 al 20'

Ma Van Gaal non si vergogna?


----------



## BB7 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Gran gol di Sanchez 3-0


----------



## koti (4 Ottobre 2015)

Darmian con Sanchez non ci sta capendo nulla.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che scoppola lo United 3-0.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

Schwisterg sembra muntari e non scherzo..

In Serie A potrebbe fare la differenza ma in Premier non ci azzecca nulla


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Ottobre 2015)

Bastian, è incredibile il declino che ha subito, non me lo sarei mai aspettato, che Sanchez


----------



## Snake (4 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Schwisterg sembra muntari e non scherzo..
> 
> In Serie A potrebbe fare la differenza ma in Premier non ci azzecca nulla



quando fu ceduto tutti a prendere per pazzo Guardiola


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> quando fu ceduto tutti a prendere per pazzo Guardiola



Faccio mea culpa


----------



## BB7 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Il fenomeno Darmian viene deriso in tutti i modi


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Ottobre 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Il fenomeno Darmian viene deriso in tutti i modi



Prima partita che gioca male, ci sta che dopo un avvio di stagione ottimo , possa sbagliare una partita


----------



## BB7 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Rooney non sembra lui ultimamente


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

Mi sembra di vedere Arenal Milan 2012.. guarda caso caso maglia nera, adidas e rosso in campo.

Darmian versione mesbah
Elsha versione depay


----------



## koti (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Prima partita che gioca male, ci sta che dopo un avvio di stagione ottimo , possa sbagliare una partita


Diciamo anche che gli avversari che aveva incontrato finora non si chiamavano Alexis Sanchez.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Ottobre 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Diciamo anche che gli avversari che aveva incontrato finora non si chiamavano Alexis Sanchez.



Vero, che pippa, fortuna che abbiamo rinnovato ad Abate


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Ottobre 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Diciamo anche che gli avversari che aveva incontrato finora non si chiamavano Alexis Sanchez.



Vero , la prova del nove sarà in Champions ' quando si ritroverà contro pisellone Doumbia  ( dai volevo scherzare)


----------



## koti (4 Ottobre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Vero, che pippa, fortuna che abbiamo rinnovato ad Abate


Vabbè pippa, non esageriamo.


----------



## Milo (4 Ottobre 2015)

Intanto Eriksen segna altri 2 gol... Se penso che poteva esse nostro da 2 anni.....


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Ottobre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Intanto Eriksen segna altri 2 gol... Se penso che poteva esse nostro da 2 anni.....



Ericksen è un grandissimo giocatore, meriterebbe ben altre squadre


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Martial é un fenomeno


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Ottobre 2015)

E intanto il giocatorino Wijnaldum ne fa 4 in una partita in Premier


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E intanto il giocatorino Wijnaldum ne fa 4 in una partita in Premier



Non so , secondo me era meglio se non li faceva, ora al Newcastle continueranno a tenere l'idiota con l'ombrello Steve Mclaren, e retrocederanno, era meglio se perdevano e lo esoneravano,


----------



## robs91 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E intanto il giocatorino Wijnaldum ne fa 4 in una partita in Premier


Meglio Bertolacci perché è Italiano.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E intanto il giocatorino Wijnaldum ne fa 4 in una partita in Premier



Se si fosse chiamato Giorgio Vinaldo nessuno se lo filerebbe


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Ottobre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Classifica aggiornata:
> *



L'Arsenal nonostante abbia affrontato Chelsea, United , Liverpool, il pazzo West Ham e il sorprendente Leicester ha ancora la miglior difesa.
Perfino Wenger non ci crede


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Ottobre 2015)

Tanto per cambiare al momento Chelsea sotto 1-0 contro il West Ham gol di Zarate , sono anche in 10 perl'espulsione di Matic.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Ottobre 2015)

Ho più gioco io a biliardino che il Chelsea


----------



## juventino (24 Ottobre 2015)

Mourinho ha finito il suo secondo ciclo al Chelsea.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Ottobre 2015)

vedere mourinho perdere non ha prezzo... lo special one è diventato lo special loser..


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2015)

Ahahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Ottobre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Dany20 (26 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Classifica aggiornata:
> *


Quanto godo per ****inho.


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Tourè al 90°. Quest'anno il City è apertissimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Novembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Il Chelsea sta perdendo di nuovo.


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

*Stoke City - Chelsea 1-0 FINALE*


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Novembre 2015)

Il Chelsea ha di nuovo perso pazzesco gol di Arnautovic


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

admin ha scritto:


> *stoke city - chelsea 1-0 finale*



godo!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Novembre 2015)

Cmq c'è da dire che i tifosi del Chelsea sono fantastici. L'altra volta in Champions hanno fatto uno striscione per Mourinho (che ovviamente l'ha ringraziati).

Ora è addirittura 16esimo!


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Novembre 2015)

Arriva la prima sconfitta per Klopp col Liverpool. Hanno perso in casa per 1-2 contro il C. Palace.

Mentre l'Arsenal non aprofitta del pareggio del City, per andare in vetta solitaria. Pareggio nel derby con il Totocoso per 1-1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Arriva la prima sconfitta per Klopp col Liverpool. Hanno perso in casa per 1-2 contro il C. Palace.
> 
> Mentre l'Arsenal non aprofitta del pareggio del City, per andare in vetta solitaria. Pareggio nel derby con il Totocoso per 1-1



Da segnalare l'ottavo assist consecutivo di Ozil in campionato


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Novembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Intanto il Liverpool sta asfaltando il City per 0-3


----------



## Hellscream (21 Novembre 2015)

Finito primo tempo 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## Marco23 (21 Novembre 2015)

Grande Liverpool


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (21 Novembre 2015)

Klopp ha già ribaltato il Liverpool in neanche un mese...il nostro dopo 3 mesi non passa neanche la metà campo...e questo era libero ad Agosto


----------



## Serginho (22 Novembre 2015)

Il Liverpool mi ha veramente impressionato, si cominciano a vedere gli schemi di Klopp nel loro gioco, aldilà dek risultato e la difesa da mani nei capelli del City. E c'era pure qualcuno in dubbio tra Klopp e Mihaijlovic, roba da pazzi


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Novembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2015)

Ma neanche una parolina sul Leicester di Claudio Ranieri capolista?


----------



## Hammer (28 Novembre 2015)

Undicesimo gol consecutivo per Vardy


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Novembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Novembre 2015)

Ranieri  , complimenti a Kloop , però accidenti al Liverpool, Grandissimo Pochettino, Mourinho te potesse prendere una diarrea fulminante per colpa tua nelle ultime settimane ho perso un boato di soldi delle schedine


----------



## pennyhill (2 Dicembre 2015)

La difesa a 3 con Coates(1.96)-O'Shea(1.91)-Kaboul(1.93)


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Secondo me Mares del leicester è in giocatore straordinario


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Mares del leicester è in giocatore straordinario



Difatti è già tanto se resterà fino a giugno da loro


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2015)

Come va questo City.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Dicembre 2015)

Tripla di Mahrez oggi! Leicester lanciatissimo.


----------



## Serginho (5 Dicembre 2015)

Il Chelsea ha perso ancora e in casa contro il Bournemouth che era penultimo, alla grande


----------



## ralf (5 Dicembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea ha perso ancora e in casa contro il Bournemouth che era penultimo, alla grande



Ahah ormai è boicotaggio puro.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Dicembre 2015)

Mourinho grande 8 sconfitte in 15 partite rotfl


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Dicembre 2015)

Mourinho, quest'anno: _zeru_ vittorie.


----------



## Serginho (6 Dicembre 2015)

Grande il mio Newcastle, Wijnaldum il prossimo anno verrà acqustato da una delle solite grandi a caso


----------



## koti (6 Dicembre 2015)

Per chi l'ha visto giocare, questo Mahrez è davvero così forte o è solo un periodo di grazia?


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Klopp ha sprecato una bella chance per tornare nel lotto delle prime, se avesse vinto oggi avrei potuto inserirlo tra i favoriti


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Dicembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata: 
*


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Dicembre 2015)

Pellegrini sfondatissimo, chissà quanto gli durerà ancora il deretano...


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Dicembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Pellegrini sfondatissimo, chissà quanto gli durerà ancora il deretano...


Forse quest'anno. Wenger zitto zitto frega tuttii


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Dicembre 2015)

Comunque caro BossKilla7 è vergognoso quello che sta facendo lo United


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Forse quest'anno. Wenger zitto zitto frega tuttii



No dai non scherzare 

Lo United comunque sta pagando adesso la troppa fortuna avuta ad inizio anno con 1-0 vari e partite sculate vinte con autogol. E' una squadra senza capo nè coda, non serve ricordare che fine ha fatto in CL


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> No dai non scherzare
> 
> Lo United comunque sta pagando adesso la troppa fortuna avuta ad inizio anno con 1-0 vari e partite sculate vinte con autogol. E' una squadra senza capo nè coda, non serve ricordare che fine ha fatto in CL



Noi abbiamo speso 90 a casaccio.. ma questi hanno speso tipo quanto? 200 mln quest'estate? Mamma mia hanno preso Galliani a fare mercato?

Ma poi come puoi pensare di ricostruire, quando punti il centrocampo con scheisterger? Che sarà stato un fenomeno al Bayern, ma con i ritmi della Premier non ci azzecca nulla.

Ah Shnendidren pagato 40 mln


----------



## DannySa (12 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo speso 90 a casaccio.. ma questi hanno speso tipo quanto? 200 mln quest'estate? Mamma mia hanno preso Galliani a fare mercato?
> 
> Ma poi come puoi pensare di ricostruire, quando punti il centrocampo con scheisterger? Che sarà stato un fenomeno al Bayern, ma con i ritmi della Premier non ci azzecca nulla.
> 
> Ah Shnendidren pagato 40 mln



Ho visto molte partite dello Utd quest'anno, i primi due mesi soprattutto e devo dire che sono la squadra più lenta che abbia mai visto, una roba indecente.
La difesa è mollissima, da quando si è sfasciato Shaw hanno problemi gravi dietro, non hanno un terzino sinistro di livello e i centrali Blind e Smalling sono come ho già detto molto molli e sfilacciati, una coppia assortita secondo me abbastanza male.
Davanti vanno ancora in giro con Rooney, Depay è forte ma inconsistente, poi non vede moltissimo la porta e si porta con sè lo specchio in campo.
Ora è un po' che non li seguo ma penso non sia cambiato molto.
Il tedesco, Schneiderling, Carrick, lenti e impacciati, in teoria il francese dovrebbe essere il mastino della situazione ma ci azzecca poco lì in mezzo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Dicembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> No dai non scherzare
> 
> Lo United comunque sta pagando adesso la troppa fortuna avuta ad inizio anno con 1-0 vari e partite sculate vinte con autogol. E' una squadra senza capo nè coda, non serve ricordare che fine ha fatto in CL



E allora chi, il City rispeto agli altri anni, mi sembra più altalenante , e il Leicester, mi sembra azzardata come cosa, lo United invece è vergognoso.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> E allora chi, il City rispeto agli altri anni, mi sembra più altalenante , e il Leicester, mi sembra azzardata come cosa, lo United invece è vergognoso.



Il City credo che alla fine farà valere la sua supremazia e i valori verranno fuori, l'Arsenal comincia SEMPRE cosi ma poi si ritrova 4 a fine campionato, per cui pronosticarla vincitrice della Premier mi sembra azzardata. Sicuramente può fare meglio degli scorsi anni visto il nulla che c'è dietro


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Dicembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il City credo che alla fine farà valere la sua supremazia e i valori verranno fuori, l'Arsenal comincia SEMPRE cosi ma poi si ritrova 4 a fine campionato, per cui pronosticarla vincitrice della Premier mi sembra azzardata. Sicuramente può fare meglio degli scorsi anni visto il nulla che c'è dietro



Io invece credo che l'Arsenal quest'anno ce la possa fare, perchè quest'anno hanno migliorato la difesa , e si difendono meglio. 
Poi i problemi erano gli infortunii, paradossale la stagione 2008/2009 , l' Arsenal era riuscito a risalire un sacco di posizioni fino al primo posto, ma poi gli si sono infortunati tutti, e hanno perso un sacco di punti. Quest'anno nonostante la lunga sequenza di infortunii, ( fra cui quello che sta tenendo fuori Sanchez, oltre all' ormai lungodegente Wilshere, ormai ufficialmente il nuovo Diaby), l'Arsenal si è mantenuto molto vicino alla vetta, e visto la scarsa continuità delle altre ( City a parte, e il Leicester aspetto ancora 7-8 partiteper metterlo nelle pretendenti al titolo), per me ce la può fare


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Io invece credo che l'Arsenal quest'anno ce la possa fare, perchè quest'anno hanno migliorato la difesa , e si difendono meglio.
> Poi i problemi erano gli infortunii, paradossale la stagione 2008/2009 , l' Arsenal era riuscito a risalire un sacco di posizioni fino al primo posto, ma poi gli si sono infortunati tutti, e hanno perso un sacco di punti. Quest'anno nonostante la lunga sequenza di infortunii, ( fra cui quello che sta tenendo fuori Sanchez, oltre all' ormai lungodegente Wilshere, ormai ufficialmente il nuovo Diaby), l'Arsenal si è mantenuto molto vicino alla vetta, e visto la scarsa continuità delle altre ( City a parte, e il Leicester aspetto ancora 7-8 partiteper metterlo nelle pretendenti al titolo), per me ce la può fare



Oggi buona prova dell'Arsenal, non era facile vincere al Villa Park anche se il vero esame sarà settimana prossima nel monday night contro il City all'Emirates. Vediamo se realmente possono puntare al titolo

ps: Ozil giocatore straordinario, già 13 assist e ad un passo dal record di Fabregas, e siamo ancora a dicembre!


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Dicembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Oggi buona prova dell'Arsenal, non era facile vincere al Villa Park anche se il vero esame sarà settimana prossima nel monday night contro il City all'Emirates. Vediamo se realmente possono puntare al titolo
> 
> ps: Ozil giocatore straordinario, già 13 assist e ad un passo dal record di Fabregas, e siamo ancora a dicembre!



Se l' Arsenal riesce a vincere,credo che saranno loro i pricipali rivali dei Citizens. Ozil è finalmente riuscito a fare il salto di qualità definitivo. E io da tifoso dell' Arsenal, me lo godo.


----------



## ralf (13 Dicembre 2015)

Il Chelsea è ad un punto dalla zona retrocessione .


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Dicembre 2015)

Domani fra Leicester e Chelsea finirà in pareggio in my opinion


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Dicembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Hammer (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ha segnato ancora Vardy  stavolta contro il cagnaccio portoghese


----------



## ralf (14 Dicembre 2015)

Mamma mia quanto è forte Mahrez.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Dicembre 2015)

Chelsea a un punto dalla zona retrocessione


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2015)

*Al 60'

Leicester - Chelsea 2-0*


----------



## Sir Pilade (14 Dicembre 2015)

Che favola il Leicester.. dai come il Blackburn del '95. Io ci credo!


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2015)

*Leicester - Chelsea 2-1 FINALE*


----------



## Hammer (14 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Leicester - Chelsea 2-1 FINALE*



Godo di brutto. E questo sarebbe il "miglior allenatore del mondo"?


----------



## BB7 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Incredibile questi


----------



## juventino (14 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Leicester - Chelsea 2-1 FINALE*



Godooooo! Voglio vedere Moufrinho esonerato!


----------



## Serginho (15 Dicembre 2015)

"Lo special one"

Quanto godo per Ranieri, insegna calcio a quella schifezza d'uomo del portoghese. Ranieri usato garantito, la squadra ha giocato un bellissimo calcio offensivo ed ordinato e ha strameritato la vittoria


----------



## Hammer (15 Dicembre 2015)

Mourinho in conferenza stampa si è messo ad accusare di "tradimento" alcuni dei suoi giocatori, non facendo nomi a parte citare esplicitamente Hazard. Questo significa non essere in grado di gestire uno spogliatoio e aver perso completamente la bussola


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Dicembre 2015)

ma perché non se ne va? vuole portare il chelsea in B per poi ambire a vincere il campionato di B l'anno prossimo?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Dicembre 2015)

Che favola questo Leicester! Gli auguro di continuare così fino alla fine.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Dicembre 2015)

Leicester primo in classifica dopo 16(!!!) giornate e Chelsea a +1 dalla zona retrocessione. Non capisco cosa aspettino ad esonerare Sbourinho; ormai non controlla più lo spogliatoio ed è soltanto autolesionistico continuare così, perché con un nuovo allenatore ci sarebbe nuova linfa vitale e i Blues potrebbero tentare una rimonta all'Europa, già di per sé abbastanza compromessa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Dicembre 2015)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> Che favola il Leicester.. dai come il Blackburn del '95. Io ci credo!


Me ne sto convincendo sempre di più. L'anno dei miracoli non è in Italia con Fiorentina/Napoli/Roma ma in Inghilterra col Leicester.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Leicester primo in classifica dopo 16(!!!) giornate e Chelsea a +1 dalla zona retrocessione. Non capisco cosa aspettino ad esonerare Sbourinho; ormai non controlla più lo spogliatoio ed è soltanto autolesionistico continuare così, perché con un nuovo allenatore ci sarebbe nuova linfa vitale e i Blues potrebbero tentare una rimonta all'Europa, già di per sé abbastanza compromessa.



pagagliela tu la buonuscita del mou


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma perché non se ne va? vuole portare il chelsea in B per poi ambire a vincere il campionato di B l'anno prossimo?



in effetti quel campionato li non lo ha mai vinto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> pagagliela tu la buonuscita del mou


Qual è il problema. Abramovich è proprio un barbone


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Qual è il problema. Abramovich è proprio un barbone



vabbè, c'è da vedere poi anche chi può prendere, mazzarri??  secondo me lo caccia a fine stagione


----------



## Sir Pilade (15 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Me ne sto convincendo sempre di più. L'anno dei miracoli non è in Italia con Fiorentina/Napoli/Roma ma in Inghilterra col Leicester.



Sarebbe davvero bellissimo!


----------



## Snake (15 Dicembre 2015)

sarebbe bello sì, ma non succederà. Chievo dei miracoli 2.0


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> sarebbe bello sì, ma non succederà. Chievo dei miracoli 2.0



Per te allora chi la vince la Premier, ( io modestamente 10 euro sull'Arsenal ce li ho buttati)


----------



## Snake (15 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Per te allora chi la vince la Premier, ( io modestamente 10 euro sull'Arsenal ce li ho buttati)



City


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> City



Nah , per me Wenger e compagni ce la fanno.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Dicembre 2015)

Direi che Van Gaal saluta.. Mi sa che Mourinho tra qualche settimana andrà allo United


----------



## de sica (19 Dicembre 2015)

Intanto il leicester vince anche a Gudison park, in casa dell'Everton 
Piano piano, le foxes stanno macinando punti importanti. Se ad Anfield non perdono possono vincere il titolo di campioni d'inverno


----------



## kolao95 (19 Dicembre 2015)

Grande Ranieri! Felicissimo per lui, grande uomo.


----------



## Sotiris (19 Dicembre 2015)

simpatizzo da sempre per lo United.
Van Gaal fuori dalle p.....!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Dicembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## kolao95 (26 Dicembre 2015)

Lo Stoke sta replicando con lo United quanto fatto qualche settimana fa col City: 2-0 dopo meno di mezz'ora, gol di Bojan su una cappellata di Depay e raddoppio straordinario di Arnautovic.


----------



## ralf (26 Dicembre 2015)

Intanto lo United è sotto 2-0 in casa dello Stoke. Erroraccio di Depay che regala l'1-0 allo Stoke City, bello anche il secondo goal con un tiro da fuori di Arnautovic.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Dicembre 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Intanto lo United è sotto 2-0 in casa dello Stoke. Erroraccio di Depay che regala l'1-0 allo Stoke City, bello anche il secondo goal con un tiro da fuori di Arnautovic.



Ciaone van Gaal.


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Dicembre 2015)

Da notare che lo United gioca cento volte peggio del nostro Milan. Sto guardando la partita. Brutta partita, ma molto meglio lo stoke della banda capitanata da mister sopravvalutato e incompetente Van Gaal


----------



## DannySa (26 Dicembre 2015)

Lo Utd gioca da schifo, sono terribili.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Dicembre 2015)

Quindi tra pochi giorni Mourinho sfiderà il suo passato...


----------



## Atletico Maniero (26 Dicembre 2015)

Considerando che hanno speso centinaia di milioni negli ultimi anni ti aspetteresti una rosa formata da giocatori di alto/altissimo livello, come il Real, e invece ti ritrovi davanti gente come Smalling, Jones, Herrera, Young e la mummia di Carrick. Il post-Ferguson non pensavo sarebbe stato così traumatico.


----------



## DannySa (26 Dicembre 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Considerando che hanno speso centinaia di milioni negli ultimi anni ti aspetteresti una rosa formata da giocatori di alto/altissimo livello, come il Real, e invece ti ritrovi davanti gente come Smalling, Jones, Herrera, Young e la mummia di Carrick. Il post-Ferguson non pensavo sarebbe stato così traumatico.



Va bè ma sono stati costruiti malissimo dai, la difesa è raccapricciante infatti Darmian era partito benissimo poi si è spento lentamente, hanno dei centrali che non giocherebbero titolari nemmeno nel Milan e dopo l'infortunio di Shaw hanno cominciato a riproporre come terzino un certo Young che è tutto tranne che un terzino (un po' come se Cerci venisse fatto giocare terzino destro), oltre a lui un certo Valencia il che è tutto dire.
Hanno speso una marea di soldi in questi anni e vanno ancora in giro con Rooney, giocatore ormai cotto da qualche anno che a parte segnare qualche gol qui e là è veramente inutile.
Lasciando perdere gli acquisti di Martial e del tedesco (che è cotto tanto quanto Rooney), Schneiderling (che è un giocatore normalissimo), questo Utd rappresenta il fallimento olandese di Van Gaal, Depay era una sua scommessa e l'ha cannata (per ora non s'è dimostrato questo grande crack), Blind poveraccio è un buon giocatore ma secondo me è abbastanza sopravvalutato.


----------



## Atletico Maniero (26 Dicembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Va bè ma sono stati costruiti malissimo dai, la difesa è raccapricciante infatti Darmian era partito benissimo poi si è spento lentamente, hanno dei centrali che non giocherebbero titolari nemmeno nel Milan e dopo l'infortunio di Shaw hanno cominciato a riproporre come terzino un certo Young che è tutto tranne che un terzino (un po' come se Cerci venisse fatto giocare terzino destro), oltre a lui un certo Valencia il che è tutto dire.
> Hanno speso una marea di soldi in questi anni e vanno ancora in giro con Rooney, giocatore ormai cotto da qualche anno che a parte segnare qualche gol qui e là è veramente inutile.
> Lasciando perdere gli acquisti di Martial e del tedesco (che è cotto tanto quanto Rooney), Schneiderling (che è un giocatore normalissimo), questo Utd rappresenta il fallimento olandese di Van Gaal, Depay era una sua scommessa e l'ha cannata (per ora non s'è dimostrato questo grande crack), Blind poveraccio è un buon giocatore ma secondo me è abbastanza sopravvalutato.


Sono d'accordissimo con te. La dirigenza si è mossa male, l'allenatore ha fatto disastri e la rosa non è niente di impressionante.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Dicembre 2015)

Lo United è l'unica squadra che gioca peggio del Chelsea di Mourinho dell'ultimo periodo.
Comunque il Warford è scandaloso come ancora così, dovrebbe chiamarsi "Deeney,Ighalo altri 9 a caso football"


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Va bè ma sono stati costruiti malissimo dai, la difesa è raccapricciante infatti Darmian era partito benissimo poi si è spento lentamente, hanno dei centrali che non giocherebbero titolari nemmeno nel Milan e dopo l'infortunio di Shaw hanno cominciato a riproporre come terzino un certo Young che è tutto tranne che un terzino (un po' come se Cerci venisse fatto giocare terzino destro), oltre a lui un certo Valencia il che è tutto dire.
> Hanno speso una marea di soldi in questi anni e vanno ancora in giro con Rooney, giocatore ormai cotto da qualche anno che a parte segnare qualche gol qui e là è veramente inutile.
> Lasciando perdere gli acquisti di Martial e del tedesco (che è cotto tanto quanto Rooney), Schneiderling (che è un giocatore normalissimo), questo Utd rappresenta il fallimento olandese di Van Gaal, Depay era una sua scommessa e l'ha cannata (per ora non s'è dimostrato questo grande crack), Blind poveraccio è un buon giocatore ma secondo me è abbastanza sopravvalutato.



Praticamente un disastro insomma. Io ci andrei con gran calma, non è tutto da buttare via, un minimo di equilibrio serve. Secondo me hanno acquistato tanti giocatori validi negli ultimi anni, gli manca però trovare un minimo di solidità, sopratutto dietro ed in mediana. Io credo che con 2-3 acquisti di spessore, sopratutto dietro, possano con un nuovo allenatore far nascere un ottimo progetto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Dicembre 2015)

Arsenal


----------



## S.1899 (26 Dicembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Arsenal



   
non vogliono crescere


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Dicembre 2015)

Arsenal  
A parziale scusante, vi sono gli infortuni che ormai falcidiano la rosa ogni anno ( praticamente i titolari prsenti oggi non possono mai riposare, e infatti non hanno indovinato un passaggio, e poi le riserve che reputo giusto buone per far rifiatare ogni tanto i titolari)


----------



## ralf (26 Dicembre 2015)

Come al solito l'Arsenal si scioglie sul più bello, di questo passo vincerà la Premier easy il City. Premier che tolta la favola Leicester, non mi sta facendo impazzire come altri anni.


----------



## juventino (27 Dicembre 2015)

Penso non ci sia nulla da commentare ormai sull'Arsenal, Wenger e la sua totale incapacità di vincere qualcosa di importante. Sono anni che Arsene è strafinito, ma la dirigenza dei gunners si ostina a far finta di nulla.


----------



## juventino (27 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Praticamente un disastro insomma. Io ci andrei con gran calma, non è tutto da buttare via, un minimo di equilibrio serve. Secondo me hanno acquistato tanti giocatori validi negli ultimi anni, gli manca però trovare un minimo di solidità, sopratutto dietro ed in mediana. Io credo che con 2-3 acquisti di spessore, sopratutto dietro, possano con un nuovo allenatore far nascere un ottimo progetto.



Personalmente non credo che sia un'analisi tanto esagerata. Guardiamo in faccia la realtà: ad oggi lo United ha mandato via quello che probabilmente era il suo miglior giocatore (Di Maria) adducendo la scusa che "non era adatto alla Premier" quando (con il senno di poi, va detto) pare molto più evidente che fosse incapace Van Gaal a farlo rendere. La difesa è piena di gente che ad oggi faticherebbe persino nella nostra Serie A ed hanno letteralmente buttato dalla finestra cifre folli e ridicole per giocatori buoni, ma che non valevano assolutamente quanto speso (Herrera, Rojo, Fellaini, Martial ad esempio non valgono assolutamente quanto pagato per prenderli, non era meglio mettere sul piatto 60 milioni e strappare Vidal al Bayern, per fare un esempio?). 
Capitolo Depay: è forte, per me si farà, ma lo hanno pompato di troppe aspettative. Cedere uno come Angel per puntare su di lui a mio avviso è un errore a dir poco grossolano, da matita blu. A me Depay piace davvero, penso diventerà un fuoriclasse, ma se devo essere onesto nutro forti dubbi che possa arrivare al livello di Di Maria.
Capitolo Van Gaal: ormai è prossimo alla pensione e chi lo ha ingaggiato doveva aspettarselo benissimo anche all'epoca. E' inutile tirargli la croce addosso, è semplicemente finito. L'errore è di chi riteneva che potesse assemblare in poco tempo un gruppo vincente partendo praticamente da zero.


----------



## Atletico Maniero (27 Dicembre 2015)

Quest'anno al primo posto c'è il Leicester di Ranieri con 25 (!) goal subiti, al secondo posto ci sono gli eterni perdenti dello Scarsenal, al terzo il City che, nonostante le 5 sconfitte già subite, è a sole tre lunghezze dalla favola Leicester, e alla fine al quarto, a sole 6 lunghezze dalla prima, c'è una squadra che non ha mai vinto nulla in tutta la sua storia come il Tottenham. Poi ci si stupisce che le inglesi in Europa facciano pena. "Il campionato più bello del mondo" (cit.)...sicuramente è aperto a più esiti, ma pure la Serie A lo è quest'anno, pure più della Premier, ma non mi si venga a dire che è bello.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Dicembre 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Quest'anno al primo posto c'è il Leicester di Ranieri con 25 (!) goal subiti, al secondo posto ci sono gli eterni perdenti dello Scarsenal, al terzo il City che, nonostante le 5 sconfitte già subite, è a sole tre lunghezze dalla favola Leicester, e alla fine al quarto, a sole 6 lunghezze dalla prima, c'è una squadra che non ha mai vinto nulla in tutta la sua storia come il Tottenham. Poi ci si stupisce che le inglesi in Europa facciano pena. "Il campionato più bello del mondo" (cit.)...sicuramente è aperto a più esiti, ma pure la Serie A lo è quest'anno, pure più della Premier, ma non mi si venga a dire che è bello.



Ma è il più bello per l'atmosfera, non per il valore tecnico in sè.


----------



## Atletico Maniero (27 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma è il più bello per l'atmosfera, non per il valore tecnico in sè.


Sicuramente c'è una bella atmosfera ma io preferisco sempre quello che vedo in campo rispetto all'ambiente che lo circonda. Senza considerare il fatto che per me il tifo allo stadio non ha nulla a che fare con l'idea inglese. Vai in un loro stadio e sembra di essere a teatro, infatti nella trasferta a Manchester si sentivano di più i tifosi della Juve che il resto dei supporters. Cmq vengono tenute troppo in considerazione le squadre inglesi in Europa, senza motivo apparente. Il City, che ha la squadra più forte, è stato battuto andata e ritorno dalla Juve, l'Arsenal è stato spazzato via dal Bayern a Monaco (non facciamoci ingannare dalla vittoria fortunosa all'Emirates) e lo Utd è stato eliminato dal girone da Wolfsburg e PSV. Io dico che, per me, la migliore squadra inglese non è nemmeno fra le migliori 6-7 del Vecchio Continente...veramente deludente per un campionato così spudoratamente ricco. Bayern, Barça, Real, Borussia, Atletico, Juve, PSG vincerebbero la Premier di quest'anno a marzo. Rendiamoci conto che quando vanno in campo sembrano totalmente all'oscuro dell'esistenza della parola "tattica" (uno dei motivi del loro declino), loro corrono come dei cavalli e basta...una roba raccapricciante. Ho visto partite di Premier in cui sembrava non esistessero le rispettive mediane...pazzesco.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Dicembre 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Sicuramente c'è una bella atmosfera ma io preferisco sempre quello che vedo in campo rispetto all'ambiente che lo circonda. Senza considerare il fatto che per me il tifo allo stadio non ha nulla a che fare con l'idea inglese. Vai in un loro stadio e sembra di essere a teatro, infatti nella trasferta a Manchester si sentivano di più i tifosi della Juve che il resto dei supporters. Cmq vengono tenute troppo in considerazione le squadre inglesi in Europa, senza motivo apparente. Il City, che ha la squadra più forte, è stato battuto andata e ritorno dalla Juve, l'Arsenal è stato spazzato via dal Bayern a Monaco (non facciamoci ingannare dalla vittoria fortunosa all'Emirates) e lo Utd è stato eliminato dal girone da Wolfsburg e PSV. Io dico che, per me, la migliore squadra inglese non è nemmeno fra le migliori 6-7 del Vecchio Continente...veramente deludente per un campionato così spudoratamente ricco. Bayern, Barça, Real, Borussia, Atletico, Juve, PSG vincerebbero la Premier di quest'anno a marzo. Rendiamoci conto che quando vanno in campo sembrano totalmente all'oscuro dell'esistenza della parola "tattica" (uno dei motivi del loro declino), loro corrono come dei cavalli e basta...una roba raccapricciante. Ho visto partite di Premier in cui sembrava non esistessero le rispettive mediane...pazzesco.



Infatti il miglior campionato del mondo per me è la Liga , campioni a non finire, pubblico , e tifo spettacolari, e la tattica , a differenza di 6/8 anni fa , è molto migliorata, ora molte squadre hanno una tattica ben precisa ( poi vabbè i pazzi che attaccano e basta , senza difendere come il Rayo vi sono ancora)


----------



## Atletico Maniero (27 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Infatti il miglior campionato del mondo per me è la Liga , campioni a non finire, pubblico , e tifo spettacolari, e la tattica , a differenza di 6/8 anni fa , è molto migliorata, ora molte squadre hanno una tattica ben precisa ( poi vabbè i pazzi che attaccano e basta , senza difendere come il Rayo vi sono ancora)


Quoto assolutamente.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Dicembre 2015)

Ragazzi comunque si critica tanto la Serie A, ma la Premier è di un livello pessimo.
Allenatori scarsissimi, giocatori che fanno la vita da star e lasciano perdere il pallone, giocatori strapompati pagati cifre allucinanti... 
Preparazione tattica infima, 0 attaccamento alla maglia a meno che non vai in "provincia"...
Sono anni che le squadre inglesi mi lasciano parecchio perplesso.
Il Chelsea a +2 dalla terzultima... ma scherziamo?
Sorvoliamo sullo United...ma la terza in classifica ha perso 5 partite ed è stata sconfitta 2 volte dalla nostra Juventus. 
Sulla carta ci sono anche ottimi giocatori (Aguero su tutti), ma io fatico a vedere Campioni.

Per me è vergognoso, per esempio, che in Premier non ci sia un difensore centrale nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile a ROMAGNOLI, che è l'ultimo arrivato. Come sono vergognosi molti allenatori. E Wenger, per me, è il massimo dell'indecenza assieme a Pellegrini.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Dicembre 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Sicuramente c'è una bella atmosfera ma io preferisco sempre quello che vedo in campo rispetto all'ambiente che lo circonda. Senza considerare il fatto che per me il tifo allo stadio non ha nulla a che fare con l'idea inglese. Vai in un loro stadio e sembra di essere a teatro, infatti nella trasferta a Manchester si sentivano di più i tifosi della Juve che il resto dei supporters. Cmq vengono tenute troppo in considerazione le squadre inglesi in Europa, senza motivo apparente. Il City, che ha la squadra più forte, è stato battuto andata e ritorno dalla Juve, l'Arsenal è stato spazzato via dal Bayern a Monaco (non facciamoci ingannare dalla vittoria fortunosa all'Emirates) e lo Utd è stato eliminato dal girone da Wolfsburg e PSV. Io dico che, per me, la migliore squadra inglese non è nemmeno fra le migliori 6-7 del Vecchio Continente...veramente deludente per un campionato così spudoratamente ricco. Bayern, Barça, Real, Borussia, Atletico, Juve, PSG vincerebbero la Premier di quest'anno a marzo. Rendiamoci conto che quando vanno in campo sembrano totalmente all'oscuro dell'esistenza della parola "tattica" (uno dei motivi del loro declino), loro corrono come dei cavalli e basta...una roba raccapricciante. Ho visto partite di Premier in cui sembrava non esistessero le rispettive mediane...pazzesco.



i centrocampi della Premier sono allucinanti, guarda. Anche con ottimi giocatori, per carità (Matic, Fabregas, Fernandinho, De Bruyne, Eriksen....), ma davvero non sanno stare in campo. Corrono. Stop. 
Per me la rovina del calcio inglese, son d'accordo con te, è soprattutto la tattica.
A partire dalla base...cioè dal modulo. Giocano tutti allo stesso modo... e questo cavolo di 4-2-3-1 (che ormai usano in tanti) per me ha rovinato tutto.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> i centrocampi della Premier sono allucinanti, guarda. Anche con ottimi giocatori, per carità (Matic, Fabregas, Fernandinho, De Bruyne, Eriksen....), ma davvero non sanno stare in campo. Corrono. Stop.
> Per me la rovina del calcio inglese, son d'accordo con te, è soprattutto la tattica.
> A partire dalla base...cioè dal modulo. Giocano tutti allo stesso modo... e questo cavolo di 4-2-3-1 (che ormai usano in tanti) per me ha rovinato tutto.



Quoto. L'unica eccezione è il Tottenham di Pochettino secondo me.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Dicembre 2015)

Guardiola, in Premier l'anno prossimo vincerà il campionato in ciabatte


----------



## Atletico Maniero (27 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ragazzi comunque si critica tanto la Serie A, ma la Premier è di un livello pessimo.
> Allenatori scarsissimi, giocatori che fanno la vita da star e lasciano perdere il pallone, giocatori strapompati pagati cifre allucinanti...
> Preparazione tattica infima, 0 attaccamento alla maglia a meno che non vai in "provincia"...
> Sono anni che le squadre inglesi mi lasciano parecchio perplesso.
> ...


Giusto ieri commentavo la rosa abbastanza deludente del Manchester United e soprattutto la mediocrità dei loro difensori, nonostante i fuimi di denaro spesi. Discorso che può essere ampliato anche al Liverpool e all'Arsenal. Ieri sera la prova dell'Arsenal è stata una roba ributtante, indegna di una squadra seconda in classifica e con possibilità di vittoria. Inoltre, come dici tu, gli allenatori hanno colpe enormi perchè sembrano incapaci di insegnare ai giocatori come si deve stare in campo. Wenger allena da millenni l'Arsenal e prove come quella di ieri sono una cosa che si ripete più volte in ogni stagione, segno che l'allenatore non ha la minima idea di quello che fa, perchè non è possibile che i giocatori, più volte durante una stagione, scendano in campo e non sembrino nemmeno una squadra di calcio ma 11 sconosciuti raccattati per strada e buttati in campo all'improvviso.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Dicembre 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Quest'anno al primo posto c'è il Leicester di Ranieri con 25 (!) goal subiti, al secondo posto ci sono gli eterni perdenti dello Scarsenal, al terzo il City che, nonostante le 5 sconfitte già subite, è a sole tre lunghezze dalla favola Leicester, e alla fine al quarto, a sole 6 lunghezze dalla prima, c'è una squadra che non ha mai vinto nulla in tutta la sua storia come il Tottenham. Poi ci si stupisce che le inglesi in Europa facciano pena. "Il campionato più bello del mondo" (cit.)...sicuramente è aperto a più esiti, ma pure la Serie A lo è quest'anno, pure più della Premier, ma non mi si venga a dire che è bello.



Il fatto che ci sia il leicester primo non vuol dire che non sia il campionato più bello perché ci fosse stato ad esempio in Liga il rayo primo in classifica avreste tutti detto che quello spagnolo sia il campionato più bello quando da anni esistono solo due squadre, a volte 3.
La premier è il campionato più bello semplicemente per l'atmosfera degli stadi, per le squadre gloriose e piene di storia che lo popolano, per i numeroso derby e big match che ci sono in cui spesso e volentieri si è andati contro ad un risultato tennistico e per i campionati spesso decisi all'ultimo minuto. 
Devo forse ricordare il campionato vinto dal city al 94esimo con Mancini?
Poi il fatto che non ci siano campioni è una catsata non abnorme ma di più.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Dicembre 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Giusto ieri commentavo la rosa abbastanza deludente del Manchester United e soprattutto la mediocrità dei loro difensori, nonostante i fuimi di denaro spesi. Discorso che può essere ampliato anche al Liverpool e all'Arsenal. Ieri sera la prova dell'Arsenal è stata una roba ributtante, indegna di una squadra seconda in classifica e con possibilità di vittoria. Inoltre, come dici tu, gli allenatori hanno colpe enormi perchè sembrano incapaci di insegnare ai giocatori come si deve stare in campo. *Wenger allena da millenni l'Arsenal e prove come quella di ieri sono una cosa che si ripete più volte in ogni stagione, segno che l'allenatore non ha la minima idea di quello che fa*, perchè non è possibile che i giocatori, più volte durante una stagione, scendano in campo e non sembrino nemmeno una squadra di calcio ma 11 sconosciuti raccattati per strada e buttati in campo all'improvviso.



Perfetto.
Roba indegna.

Quoto con chi dice che l'unica eccezione al momento è Pochettino (e Ranieri).


----------



## Atletico Maniero (27 Dicembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che ci sia il leicester primo non vuol dire che non sia il campionato più bello perché ci fosse stato ad esempio in Liga il rayo primo in classifica avreste tutti detto che quello spagnolo sia il campionato più bello quando da anni esistono solo due squadre, a volte 3.
> La premier è il campionato più bello semplicemente per l'atmosfera degli stadi, per le squadre gloriose e piene di storia che lo popolano, per i numeroso derby e big match che ci sono in cui spesso e volentieri si è andati contro ad un risultato tennistico e per i campionati spesso decisi all'ultimo minuto.
> Devo forse ricordare il campionato vinto dal city al 94esimo con Mancini?
> Poi il fatto che non ci siano campioni è una catsata non abnorme ma di più.


Zero conoscenza riguardante la tattica (corsa e atletismo è il loro credo), i big match che terminano con risultati tennistici sono una roba ridicola più che affascinanate, sull'atmosfera ho già espresso la mia opinione, le squadre ricche di storia e gloria sono 3 (Utd, Liverpool, Arsenal), visto che Chelsea e City sono ascese ad alti livelli grazie ai petrodollari nel nuovo millennio, e 2 di quelle 3 di esse sono una farsa da almeno 10 anni, gli allenatori sono dei mediocri. Tu dici che nella Liga le squadre che vincono sono solo 3 ma faccio notare che da quando è nata la Premier fino all'addio di Ferguson il Manchester ha cannibalizzato il campionato come nemmeno Barça e Real (13 vittorie, 5 secondi posti in e 3 terzi posti in 21 anni...sempre sul podio...). Sull'ultimo punto io dico che ci sono sicuramente grandi giocatori ma con quello che le società spendono hanno comunque delle lacune enormi. Guarda le rose di quelle 3 di cui parlavo prime :Arsenal, Liverpool e Manchester Utd e dimmi se sono imbottite di campioni (nei reds non ce ne sono, nei gunners ce ne sono 2 e nei red devils 1-2) . Ce ne sono ma non sono un numero così esorbitante (anzi, sono proprio pochi e come titolari hanno molti giocatori che non hanno nulla di eclatante, soprattutto in difesa dove imperversano dei veri e propri mediocri) come si potrebbe immaginare da squadre che hanno fatturati atomici; e in ogni caso appena escono dai confini nazionali e beccano squadre sopra la media i loro campioni si sciolgono come neve al sole, anche con squadre di livello inferiore, proprio perchè sono messi in campo in maniera ridicola. Sul Leicester io ponevo il punto esclamativo sul numero di goal subiti più che sul fatto che fosse il Leicester (una squadra con una difesa del genere come può essere prima in classifica? Forse quì sono influenzato dal fatto che in Italia la fase difensiva è ciò che ti fa vincere, ma a me sembra cmq un numero altissimo).


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Ma che ooh (28 Dicembre 2015)

Norwich vs Aston Villa è più triste di Carpi -Verona , e non scherzo


----------



## Ma che ooh (28 Dicembre 2015)

Ammazza che Gol Ighalo


----------



## Ma che ooh (28 Dicembre 2015)

Altro bellissimo gol , stavolta di Shaqiri


----------



## ralf (28 Dicembre 2015)

Che bestia che è diventato Lukaku, 11 goals nelle 10 ultime partite.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Dicembre 2015)

Gol assurdo di Son!!!


----------



## ralf (28 Dicembre 2015)

Partidazo Everton-Stoke


----------



## kolao95 (2 Gennaio 2016)

Intanto ringrazio 'sti cessi del Leicester che mi fanno perdere la schedina..


----------



## DannySa (2 Gennaio 2016)

Il Leicester si è già sgonfiato.


----------



## Snake (2 Gennaio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il Leicester si è già sgonfiato.



già? è durato anche troppo


----------



## kolao95 (2 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque va detto che loro hanno costruito il loro cammino sul gioco in contropiede e difatti hanno fatto più punti e più gol in trasferta, oggi hanno affrontato in casa il Bournemouth, che soprattutto dopo l'espulsione si è difeso a oltranza con tutti gli uomini nella propria metà campo.


----------



## Hammer (2 Gennaio 2016)

Il gol di Ronney


----------



## Ma che ooh (2 Gennaio 2016)

Wenger se non vince stavolta non lo vincerà più , dai : 
Il Chelsea è fuori dalla lotta, il Liverpool è troppo scostante, il Leicester ha fatto fin troppo, lo United fa a dir poco ridere, e il Tottenham  , se l' Arsenal ha mentalità perdente come dice tanta gente, loro lo battono in fatto di mentalità perdente .
Unico avversario il City.


----------



## Hammer (2 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Wenger se non vince stavolta non lo vincerà più , dai :
> Il Chelsea è fuori dalla lotta, il Liverpool è troppo scostante, il Leicester ha fatto fin troppo, lo United fa a dir poco ridere, e il Tottenham  , se l' Arsenal ha mentalità perdente come dice tanta gente, loro lo battono in fatto di mentalità perdente .
> Unico avversario il City.



No infatti, se non vincono quest'anno Wenger si deve nascondere


----------



## Ma che ooh (2 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> No infatti, se non vincono quest'anno Wenger si deve nascondere



L'unico rischio è che Mourinho va allo United al posto del Gallo Louis .


----------



## Hammer (2 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> L'unico rischio è che Mourinho va allo United al posto del Gallo Louis .



Oggi il Gallo ha vinto... Mi sa che per un paio di partite ci rimane

Mentre vedo che adesso, all'80°, il City sta perdendo col Watford  

Rettifico, ha appena pareggiato con Yaya


----------



## kolao95 (2 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Oggi il Gallo ha vinto... Mi sa che per un paio di partite ci rimane
> 
> Mentre vedo che adesso, all'80°, il City sta perdendo col Watford
> 
> Rettifico, ha appena pareggiato con Yaya



Aguero, 1-2


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Gennaio 2016)

Vittoria del Chelsea per 3-0 sul campo del Crystal Palace


----------



## ralf (3 Gennaio 2016)

Golasso di Alli.


----------



## Ma che ooh (3 Gennaio 2016)

Devo dire bravo al Tottenham , farsi segnare da Lennon non era semplice


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Gennaio 2016)

Si dice che l'Arsenal è pronto ad offrire 60 milioni per Aubameyang. Cifra esagerata,( sempre se è vero), però nelle precedenti 2 stagioni al Dortmnd ha sempre bene , poi quest'anno ha la media di un gol a partita, sarei contento da tifoso dell'Arsenal


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Gennaio 2016)

Poi sembra che stanno comprando Elneny, mediano del Basilea, non un fenomeno, infatti sarebbe riserva, ma considerando gli infortuni cronici che hanno a centrocampo , e le riserve ( Flamini e Arteta  ) è un buonissimo colpo, se pagato solo 7 milioni


----------



## Ma che ooh (5 Gennaio 2016)

Il Liverpool batte 1-0 lo Stoke e va in finale di Carling Cup ( il trofeo più inutile al mondo per me  ) e affronterà la vincente fra Everton e Manchester City

P.s il gol lo ha segnato Ibe


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Gennaio 2016)

Everton batte 2-1 il City e andrà contro il Liverpool in un derby per la Carling Cup (  ) 
Comunque se l'Everton dovesse vincere , metterebbe fine al digiuno di trofei che dura ormai dal 1996 , anno in cui vinsero la Community Shield


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Gennaio 2016)

Lo United- il City -l'Arsenal sono passate, strano di solito una di queste 3 è sempre uscita al primo turno di FA CUP


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Gennaio 2016)

Che partita Arsenal-Vs Liverpool!!!! 
Ma Tourè e Sakho con che coraggio li fanno giocare insieme( io piuttosto giocherei senza difensori)


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Cosa ha buttato l'Arsenal stasera ...
Intanto il Leicester torna primo con la vittoria contro il Tottenham allo scadere


----------



## mandraghe (13 Gennaio 2016)

Van Gaal, Wenger, Mourinho e Pellegrini portati a scuola dal vituperato Ranieri.


----------



## koti (17 Gennaio 2016)

Il Liverpool sta messo davvero male, non dico come noi ma quasi.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Guidolin vicino allo Swansea!


----------



## juventino (18 Gennaio 2016)

L'Arsenal aveva la grande occasione di prendersi il primato solitario della classifica. Indovinate un po': Wenger ha fallito ancora una volta l'occasione!


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Gennaio 2016)

Partita EPICA quella tra Norwich e Liverpool. Klopp è un idolo!!


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ragazzi miei, ma che razza di gol ha fatto Alli del Tottenham? Sombrero e tiro al volo senza nemmeno veder la porta, mamma mia! Classe 96 il ragazzino! Poi dopo il gol ha pure preso una traversa su una giocata epica. Questo va tenuto d'occhio!


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ragazzi miei, ma che razza di gol ha fatto Alli del Tottenham? Sombrero e tiro al volo senza nemmeno veder la porta, mamma mia! Classe 96 il ragazzino! Poi dopo il gol ha pure preso una traversa su una giocata epica. Questo va tenuto d'occhio!



È da un bel po che sta facendo grandi cose, ormai in Premier è una sicurezza, e lo venderanno solo a prezzi stratosferici


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2016)

ranieri ancora primo


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> È da un bel po che sta facendo grandi cose, ormai in Premier è una sicurezza, e lo venderanno solo a prezzi stratosferici



Io è la prima volta che l'ho visto giocare. Mi ha davvero impressionato!


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io è la prima volta che l'ho visto giocare. Mi ha davvero impressionato!



È da un bel po che gioca , anche titolare, mi sorprende che tu non lo abbia visto


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Gennaio 2016)

Lo United


----------



## Milo (24 Gennaio 2016)

Costola rotta e polmone perforato per Darmian


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Costola rotta e polmone perforato per Darmian



azz che male


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2016)

*Grandissimo esordio in Premier di Francesco Guidolin con il suo Swansea. Vince a Everton 1-2!!*


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Gennaio 2016)

guidolin li porta a scuola tatticamente quegli allenatorucci della premier


----------



## Torros (24 Gennaio 2016)

come fa Mertesaker a giocare nell'Arsenal? è un pachiderma impresentabile.


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Gennaio 2016)

Chissà il prossimo anno che combinerà Guardiola in Premier, successo totale, o fallimento epocale?


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Sconfitto l'Arsenal, Ranieri di nuovo solitario in vetta. Incredibile.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2016)

Wenger haahhaha
un fail continuo
Guidolin insegna calcio. Cosa che a Milano abbiamo dimenticato


----------



## juventino (25 Gennaio 2016)

Wenger e Pellegrini sono due falliti, FALLITI. Come si può perdere una Premier contro il Leicester?


----------



## Hammer (25 Gennaio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Wenger e Pellegrini sono due falliti, FALLITI. Come si può perdere una Premier contro il Leicester?



E attenzione che il Tottenham è alle calcagna. Ci sono solo due punti di distacco


----------



## Ma che ooh (25 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> E attenzione che il Tottenham è alle calcagna. Ci sono solo due punti di distacco



Il Tottenham , e più fragile mentalmente dell'Arsenal, nel monento topico si scoglierà come neve al sole  
A sto punto inizio seriamente a pensare all'impresa del Leicester,


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## juventino (25 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> E attenzione che il Tottenham è alle calcagna. Ci sono solo due punti di distacco



Infatti comincio a pensare che Ranieri debba guardarsi più dagli Spurs piuttosto che da quel duo di sfigati.


----------



## davoreb (25 Gennaio 2016)

Purtroppo penso che alla fine lo vincerà il City.

United, Liverpool e Chelsea fuori dalla Champions.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Gennaio 2016)

Il City ribalta la sconfitta dell'Andata a Goodison park ( vittoria 2-1 per l'Everton), con un perentorio 3-1 all' Etihad , e li manda in finale di Capital One Cup contro il Liverpool.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Gennaio 2016)

Che brutto infortunio che ha avuto De Bruyne , uscito in barella con l'ossigeno


----------



## Hammer (2 Febbraio 2016)

Gol strepitoso di Vardy contro il Liverpool

L'Arsenal invece dato che non vuol vincere la Premier va a pareggiare in casa col Southampton


----------



## de sica (2 Febbraio 2016)

Adesso si decide la premier credo.. le prossime due giornate saranno Man City - Leicester e Leicester - Arsenal.
Se le foxes escono indenne da entrambi i confronti, potrebbero veramente compiere il miracolo


----------



## Ma che ooh (2 Febbraio 2016)

Il City con il ritorno a pieno regime di Aguero torna il Favorito, seppur di poco sul favoloso Leicester di Ranieri e Vardy, e il Tottenham, l'Arsenal invece non la vuole proprio vincere la Premier


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Febbraio 2016)

Vincerà il city nello stesso modo di 2 anni fa quando beffò il Liverpool nelle ultime giornate


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Febbraio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## de sica (6 Febbraio 2016)

Leicester già in vantaggio!!


----------



## Hammer (6 Febbraio 2016)

Forza Leicester!


----------



## Snake (6 Febbraio 2016)

si gioca ad una sola porta


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2016)

*Goooooollllll

2-0 Leicester*


----------



## Hammer (6 Febbraio 2016)

Mister 40M Otamendi umiliato da Mahrez. Grandissima rete


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Febbraio 2016)

Yayá tourè è a un livello di bollitura quasi ottimale per la serie a


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2016)

*3-0 Leicester*


----------



## de sica (6 Febbraio 2016)

Goooooooooolll GODOO


----------



## BB7 (6 Febbraio 2016)

Incredibile. La realtà spesso supera la fantasia


----------



## Hammer (6 Febbraio 2016)

Stupendo. È tutto stupendo


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Febbraio 2016)

Sono contento.


----------



## Principe (6 Febbraio 2016)

Quando parliamo di budget e di corbellerie simili ricordiamoci che 3 o 4 giocatori del Leicester non sanno fare lanci di 15 metri , non hanno un fuoriclasse che sia uno eppure sono lassù , questo fa capire che ci sono squadre che buttano nel cesso miliardi di euro quando invece si può costruire una squadra non dico per vincere ma almeno competitiva con budget più che normali . Bisogna smetterla di fare i discorsi di budget che la prima cosa che manca nelle squadre di calcio è la competenza .


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Febbraio 2016)

Principe ha scritto:


> Quando parliamo di budget e di corbellerie simili ricordiamoci che 3 o 4 giocatori del Leicester non sanno fare lanci di 15 metri , non hanno un fuoriclasse che sia uno eppure sono lassù , questo fa capire che ci sono squadre che buttano nel cesso miliardi di euro quando invece si può costruire una squadra non dico per vincere ma almeno competitiva con budget più che normali . Bisogna smetterla di fare i discorsi di budget che la prima cosa che manca nelle squadre di calcio è la competenza .



Sì ma questa è l'eccezione e non la regola.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Febbraio 2016)

Principe ha scritto:


> Quando parliamo di budget e di corbellerie simili ricordiamoci che 3 o 4 giocatori del Leicester non sanno fare lanci di 15 metri , non hanno un fuoriclasse che sia uno eppure sono lassù , questo fa capire che ci sono squadre che buttano nel cesso miliardi di euro quando invece si può costruire una squadra non dico per vincere ma almeno competitiva con budget più che normali . Bisogna smetterla di fare i discorsi di budget che la prima cosa che manca nelle squadre di calcio è la competenza .



concordo pienamente


----------



## Principe (6 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì ma questa è l'eccezione e non la regola.



Non è nessuna eccezione , l'eccezione è se vincono il campionato ma anche se arrivano terzi o quarti è una squadra da 8 posto questo significa che si può fare bene anche senza budget sconfinati . Se avessi visto the money ball capiresti di cosa parlo .


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Febbraio 2016)

Il Leic. Dopo Arsenal, avranno una serie di squadra di bassa/media classifica.. la prima forte, lo united, arriverà alla 36 giornata praticamente.

Se non perdono contro l'Arsenal, possono davvero vincere il campionato.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Febbraio 2016)

Ancora non credo nella vittoria del titolo da parte del Leicester, però ammetto che, da oggi, inizio quantomeno a sperarci. Prima di oggi, più che una speranza, era un'utopia, un "sogno"...


----------



## Principe (6 Febbraio 2016)

Se finiva 6 a 0 non rubavano nulla , un applauso immenso a Ranieri io mi prendo sempre lui al posto di mourinho . Ranieri è un signore del calcio a differenza del portoghese . E pure se non vincerà il campionato si merita una grande squadra . Lui si meriterebbe lo united non mourinho .


----------



## BB7 (6 Febbraio 2016)

Gol di Aguero in offside netto


----------



## Dany20 (6 Febbraio 2016)

Che cavolo di miracolo sta facendo Ranieri. Complimenti a lui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2016)

Io sinceramente non vedo alternative credibili: il Chelsea e il Liverpool sono staccate a 20 punti e più; Wenger non può vincere, perché è una legge non scritta del calcio; Pellegrini, che è un perdente nato, l'ha già fatto il miracolo di vincere il campionato e per di più si è preso la sveglia da Ranieri all'andata e al ritorno; lo United e il suo scienziato pazzo Van Gaal sono sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi... Leicester is the new Blacburn.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Febbraio 2016)

Una vittoria finale del Leicester sarebbe uno dei più grandi miracoli calcistici di sempre. E sarebbe pure meritatissima.
Pazzesco.


----------



## Snake (6 Febbraio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Una vittoria finale del Leicester sarebbe uno dei più grandi miracoli *sportivi* di sempre. E sarebbe pure meritatissima.
> Pazzesco.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Febbraio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


>



Ero indeciso tra i due termini,alla fine ho optato per il meno forte ma forse anche meno accurato


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Yayá tourè è a un livello di bollitura quasi ottimale per la serie a


Mamma mia, scandaloso. Quanto sarei stato contento di un eventuale suo arrivo quest'estate all'Inter.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

'sti morti dell'Arsenal sono talmente inutili che sarebbero capaci di vincere proprio oggi che non devono..


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Leicester in vantaggio con Vardy 0-1


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2016)

City in svantaggio contro il Tottenham (rete di Harry Kane) a 15 dalla fine

Il risultato creerebbe un minestrone tra le prime quattro della Premier


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> City in svantaggio contro il Tottenham (rete di Harry Kane) a 15 dalla fine
> 
> Il risultato creerebbe un minestrone tra le prime quattro della Premier



Io seriamente non so chi dire chi vincerà la Premier, il City, seppur più forte, li vedo molto altalenanti, il Leicester, anche se ancora primi, non ci credo ancora, l'Arsenal ci ho ormai perso le speranze, rimane il Tottenham, ma se da quando ce Wenger all'Arsenal sono sempre finiti dietro ai Gunner, non credo ce la faranno neanche quest'anno.

Sta a vedere che il titolo lo vince lo United



( su questo punto sto scherzando  )


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Febbraio 2016)

gol di eriksen, nuovo sorpasso Tottenham. 

cmq il city come prevedibile, s'è tirato la zappa sui piedi annunciando guardiola 6 mesi prima, ormai han mollato e rischiano di perdere altre posizioni in classifica.


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Io seriamente non so chi dire chi vincerà la Premier, il City, seppur più forte, li vedo molto altalenanti, il Leicester, anche se ancora primi, non ci credo ancora, l'Arsenal ci ho ormai perso le speranze, rimane il Tottenham, ma se da quando ce Wenger all'Arsenal sono sempre finiti dietro ai Gunner, non credo ce la faranno neanche quest'anno.
> 
> Sta a vedere che il titolo lo vince lo United
> 
> ...



Nemmeno io. Il Leicester può cedere, l'Arsenal sappiamo bene che ha dei problemi, a questo punto può rilanciarsi prepotentemente il Tottenham


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Nemmeno io. Il Leicester può cedere, l'Arsenal sappiamo bene che ha dei problemi, a questo punto può rilanciarsi prepotentemente il Tottenham



Tuttavia se ce una regola non scritta nel calcio, è che il Tottenham, da quando cè Wenger alla guida dell'Arsenal, gli Spurs sono destinati a finirgli dietro .( difatti , dall'arrivo di Wenger , nell'ormai lontano 1996, il Tottnenham è sempre finito dietro)
Comunque il City si è giocato tutto, con l'annuncio di Guardiola, ormai Pellegrini, che già non è il massimo per vincere, seppur io lo reputi un buonissimo allenatore, ha perso ogni motivazione possibile


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Che scandalo di squadra il City, non ho mai visto una squadra che nel momento clou della stagione perde due scontri diretti in CASA giocando come i cani. Se questi vincono la premier sarà per il suicidio di qualcuno davanti. Quest'anno pure l'Arsenal può sperare


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Tuttavia se ce una regola non scritta nel calcio, è che il Tottenham, da quando cè Wenger alla guida dell'Arsenal, gli Spurs sono destinati a finirgli dietro .( difatti , dall'arrivo di Wenger , nell'ormai lontano 1996, il Tottnenham è sempre finito dietro)
> Comunque il City si è giocato tutto, con l'annuncio di Guardiola, ormai Pellegrini, che già non è il massimo per vincere, seppur io lo reputi un buonissimo allenatore, ha perso ogni motivazione possibile



Questa non la sapevo! Interessante. Diciamo che la vittoria di 3 su 4 delle papabili (Leicester in primis, poi Arsenal e Tottenham) sarebbe una sorpresa. Preferirei una di loro che il City, che comunque deve stare attento a non finire quarto. Basta che poi all'Arsenal non confermino Wenger a vita...


----------



## The Ripper (14 Febbraio 2016)

Vi dico la mia...Wenger è così mediocre che mollerà presto...il leicester ormai ha un gioco collaudato e farà bene fino alla fine...Il City ormai è andato...

Salvo cose clamorose, per me la Premier la decidono i gol di Vardy e di Kane. Per me Spurs o Leicester vinceranno il titolo.

p.s. oggi ho visto il match... l'Arsenal ha avuto solo fortuna.


----------



## de sica (14 Febbraio 2016)

Arrivati a questo punto, seppur il Leicester mi stia simpatico, sto con gli Spurs! Così il cialtrone wenger masticherà amaro l'ennesima volta


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Il Tottenham meriterebbe la Premier soltanto perché è l'unica squadra del campionato tatticamente messa bene in campo, ciò grazie all'ottimo lavoro di Pochettino.
Spero comunque sempre in Ranieri, sono rimasto dispiaciutissimo già per lo scudetto che perse nel 2010 a Roma.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il Tottenham meriterebbe la Premier soltanto perché è l'unica squadra del campionato tatticamente messa bene in campo, ciò grazie all'ottimo lavoro di Pochettino.
> Spero comunque sempre in Ranieri, sono rimasto dispiaciutissimo già per lo scudetto che perse nel 2010 a Roma.



Tatticamente Tottenham e Leicester sono le migliori. Dire che solo gli Spurs sono messi bene in campo e solo Pochettino sta facendo un ottimo lavoro, fai un torto mostruoso a Ranieri.
Basta leggere i nomi della rosa e capire cosa ha fatto Ranieri. Il Tottenham ha pur sempre una squadra con giocatori "costosi" e di qualità... il Leicester no... E' come paragonare Sassuolo e Fiorentina.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Febbraio 2016)

il calendario adesso cmq è abbastanza dalla parte del Leicester, vediamo. 

in ogni caso si preannuncia un finale di stagione bellissimo, come l'anno scorso.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Questa non la sapevo! Interessante. Diciamo che la vittoria di 3 su 4 delle papabili (Leicester in primis, poi Arsenal e Tottenham) sarebbe una sorpresa. Preferirei una di loro che il City, che comunque deve stare attento a non finire quarto. Basta che poi all'Arsenal non confermino Wenger a vita...



Wenger ha detto che appena vincerà dopo tanti anni il titolo, lascerà la panchina a chi riterrà giusto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Spero comunque sempre in Ranieri, sono rimasto dispiaciutissimo già per lo scudetto che perse nel 2010 a Roma.



Il suicidio con la Sampdoria


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Febbraio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Febbraio 2016)

Arsenal schifoso ti odio. Avevo messo la vittoria del Leicester sulla schedina. Le ho beccate tutte, tranne la vittoria del Lei. 180 euro persi con 2 euro di scommessa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Febbraio 2016)

vittoria al 90' del leicester!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Febbraio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> vittoria al 90' del leicester!



Felicissimo al gol di Ulloa, grandi Foxes


----------



## koti (28 Febbraio 2016)

Wenger hahaha


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2016)

Bene l'Arsenal che affonda! 

Forza Leicester, dai che ce la fa.


----------



## Snake (28 Febbraio 2016)

visto solo l'ultima mezz'ora ieri, come immaginavo per una squadra nella loro situazione non esistono partite facili quindi è inutile che state a guardare il calendario, da qui alla fine ho l'idea che per loro ogni partita sarà costantemente un parto


----------



## kolao95 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Intanto Paloschi e Guidolin stanno sbancando White Hart Lane


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Febbraio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> visto solo l'ultima mezz'ora ieri, come immaginavo per una squadra nella loro situazione non esistono partite facili quindi è inutile che state a guardare il calendario, da qui alla fine ho l'idea che per loro ogni partita sarà costantemente un parto



Il fatto e' che lo stesso discorso vale anche per le altre squadre. Quest'anno non c'e' nessuna partita scontata in Premier


----------



## koti (28 Febbraio 2016)

Gol Herrera
3-1

Rashford, ragazzino del 97, 2 gol e 1 assist.

EDIT:
Ozil 
3-2


----------



## Snake (28 Febbraio 2016)

pareggio del totocoso


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Febbraio 2016)

Totocoso in vantaggio


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2016)

*United - Arsenal 3-2 FINALE

Tottenham - Swansea 2-1 FINALE*


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Febbraio 2016)

rimane a contatto solo il tottenham dopo questa giornata, incredibile

nelle prossime il leicester ha WBA e Watford, mentre tra due giornate ci sarà lo scontro diretto tra arsenal e tottenham


----------



## DannySa (28 Febbraio 2016)

Se il Leicester e il Tottenham vanno in Champions è un grosso vantaggio per noi, verrebbero spazzate via considerando che il Tottenham qualcuno venderà in estate e il Leicester beh.. finirà ultimo.
Io avrei detto Arsenal ma poi guardo la classifica e sono a -5.


----------



## juventino (28 Febbraio 2016)

Se Ranieri non ce la dovesse fare voglio gli Spurs campioni per assistere al definitivo rosicamento dell'ambiente dei gunners, nonché alla più grande umiliazione della carriera di Wenger.


----------



## Hammer (28 Febbraio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se Ranieri non ce la dovesse fare voglio gli Spurs campioni per assistere al definitivo rosicamento dell'ambiente dei gunners, nonché alla più grande umiliazione della carriera di Wenger.



Se il perdente nato Wenger non vince manco quest'anno, in cui le due di Manchester e il Chelsea sono fuori dai giochi, si deve dimettere in ginocchio dall'Arsenal. Anche perché l'anno prossimo queste tre saranno sicuramente in gara per il titolo, quindi zero possibilità per lui.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Febbraio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## juventino (28 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Se il perdente nato Wenger non vince manco quest'anno, in cui le due di Manchester e il Chelsea sono fuori dai giochi, si deve dimettere in ginocchio dall'Arsenal. Anche perché l'anno prossimo queste tre saranno sicuramente in gara per il titolo, quindi zero possibilità per lui.



Rendiamoci conto che se Wellbeck non gli avesse salvato le chiappe nello scontro diretto aveva praticamente già finito la stagione. È il fallito per antonomasia, con la F maiuscola. E il bello è che la dirigenza dello Scarsenal ancora non lo caccia a pedate.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Febbraio 2016)

Failnger
come dico da 10 anni


----------



## Serginho (29 Febbraio 2016)

Sarebbe bello vedere una delle prime due come vincitrice, qualcosa di nuovo e insolito ogni tanto


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Marzo 2016)

Leicester sul pari con il wba.  

nel frattempo 2 traverse


----------



## BB7 (1 Marzo 2016)

Incredibile la partita Lei - Wba


----------



## kolao95 (1 Marzo 2016)

.


----------



## BB7 (1 Marzo 2016)

Partita a dir poco stregata per i Foxes. Incredibile.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Marzo 2016)

Domani il totocoso vincerà e sarà primo. Ma secondo me entrambe si giocheranno il campionato sino all'ultimo.

Io rimango dell'idea che chi arriva da una lunga striscia positiva, prima o poi scoppierà. Il Totocoso ha tre fronti, vediamo se reggerà. Altrimenti sarà il Lices


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2016)

Stanno perdendo tutti! Arsenal, City e Tottenham!

Leicester ancora in testa da solo alla Premier League per il momento.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Guidolin idolo!
Comunque [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] non ancora finiscono le gare.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stanno perdendo tutti! Arsenal, City e Tottenham!
> 
> Leicester ancora in testa da solo alla Premier League per il momento.



grandissimi west ham e Swansea. 

prossima giornata scontro diretto Tottenham - arsenal


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2016)

Wenger


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Marzo 2016)

Dalla possibile perdita del primato, il Leicester ha guadagnato 1 punto sulle dirette avversarie, bene cosi'


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2016)

Wenger è il peggior allenatore della storia.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Wenger è il peggior allenatore della storia.



Peggio di Inzaghi?


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Marzo 2016)

I giocatori del Liverpool sono tutti da prendere a schiaffi, nessuno escluso. Specialmente La lana, Mer.dherson e Emre Cane


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

Wenger..ma mi chiedo..COME CAVOLO E' POSSIBILE che qiesto coso alleni ancora?
Un fail dopo l'altro. Pazzesco
West Ham ad un punto da City e United. Ma vi immaginate se in CL vanno Leicester, wst Ham, tottenham e arsenal? aajajahahahahaha

Inglesi ormai ridicole


----------



## juventino (3 Marzo 2016)

Il mercoledì è stato pazzesco in tutta Europa mi sa. Ranieri deve riconsiderare il punto fatto col WBA, pazzesco.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (3 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Wenger è il peggior allenatore della storia.



Verissimo, un perdente nato.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Marzo 2016)

Everton pazzesco. Vinceva col West Ham 2-0 all'80', in 10 minuti si è fatto rimontare e ora sono 2-3.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Marzo 2016)

Mahreeeeeeezzz.


----------



## LukeLike (5 Marzo 2016)

Che gol Mahrez...gran bel giocatore. Eleganza, stile, facilità di calcio...
Comunque la selezione Algerina ha almeno 3-4 talenti niente male eh...Brahimi, Feghouli, Mahrez, Belaili..
...Il terzo classificato al pallone d'oro algerino Djamel Mesbah..


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2016)

*Leicester a +5 sul Tottenham*


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Marzo 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

forza leicester e west ham!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Marzo 2016)

* Classifica aggiornata:*


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2016)

Gol del Leicester!


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Marzo 2016)

*Finita. Il Leicester vince 1 a 0.*


----------



## Snake (14 Marzo 2016)

secondo tempo l'hanno giocato in apnea, però intanto continuano a vincere


----------



## juventino (14 Marzo 2016)

Mamma mia che sofferenza, purtroppo per Ranieri non esistono partite facili, per fare il miracolo dovrà sudare fino alla fine.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Marzo 2016)

Non hanno proprio partite facili

Qual'è il calendario di Leicester e Tottenham fino alla fine?


----------



## Serginho (15 Marzo 2016)

Non sono riuscito a vedere il secondo tempo per intero. Dite che sono piu' i meriti del Newcastle o i demeriti del Leicester?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Marzo 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non hanno proprio partite facili
> 
> Qual'è il calendario di Leicester e Tottenham fino alla fine?




*Leicester*: C.Palace (F), Southampton (C), Sunderland (F), West Ham (C), Swansea (C), Manchester U. (F), Everton (C), Chelsea (F)

*Tottenham*: Bournemouth (C), Liverpool (F), Manchester U. (C), Stoke (F), West Brom. (C), Chelsea (F), Southampton (C), Newcastle (F)


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Marzo 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Leicester*: C.Palace (F), Southampton (C), Sunderland (F), West Ham (C), Swansea (C), Manchester U. (F), Everton (C), Chelsea (F)
> 
> *Tottenham*: Bournemouth (C), Liverpool (F), Manchester U. (C), Stoke (F), West Brom. (C), Chelsea (F), Southampton (C), Newcastle (F)



il leicester deve cercare di vincere le prossime tre sperando in un passo falso del tottenham contro una tra liverpool e man utd

ma chiedere al leicester di vincere tutte le partite è impossibile, sarà un fine campionato molto interessante


----------



## Snake (15 Marzo 2016)




----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Marzo 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Leicester*: C.Palace (F), Southampton (C), Sunderland (F), West Ham (C), Swansea (C), Manchester U. (F), Everton (C), Chelsea (F)
> 
> *Tottenham*: Bournemouth (C), Liverpool (F), Manchester U. (C), Stoke (F), West Brom. (C), Chelsea (F), Southampton (C), Newcastle (F)



bisogna mantenere un buon margine prima delle ultime tre, quelle 3 partite mi fanno paura


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2016)

Chelsea e United saranno gli arbitri di questo duello.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2016)

anche vincesse il Tottenham sarebbe comunque storico, ma Arsenal e City per me le avete escluse troppo presto dalla lotta


----------



## Hammer (19 Marzo 2016)

Arsenal in vantaggio sull'Everton al 7'. Rete di Welbeck


----------



## Snake (19 Marzo 2016)

La traversa clamorosa del Crystal Palace al 91° mi pare tanto un segno divino. Nel frattempo -7


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Marzo 2016)

leicester a +8, domani però il tottenham dovrebbe avere un impegno agevole con il bournemouth


----------



## juventino (19 Marzo 2016)

Ranieri ha un'occasione d'oro perché alle prossime due il Tottenham se la deve vedere con il Liverpool e lo United (l'Arsenal non va preso in considerazione, mentalmente è troppo ridicolo).


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Marzo 2016)

Quella traversa al 92 esimo ...   sono segni del destino


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ranieri ha un'occasione d'oro perché alle prossime due il Tottenham se la deve vedere con il Liverpool e lo United (l'Arsenal non va preso in considerazione, mentalmente è troppo ridicolo).



Bisogna stare attenti con Ranieri. Ha perso uno scudetto praticamente in tasca nelle ultime giornate.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2016)

West Ham derubato con un rigore per il Chelsea che era fuori area. Il West Ham avrebbe vinto 1-2 col Chelsea.

Credo che faranno di tutto per mandare City in CL. Gli inglesi non possono presentarsi l'anno prossimo in CL con totocoso, leicester arsenal e West ham


----------



## The Ripper (19 Marzo 2016)

West Ham derubato.
figuriamoci. Già le big sono in rivolta per Leicester e Spurs, figuriamoci se accetterebbero pure il west ham come quarta squadra in CL!
Imparassero a fare mercato piuttosto! e iniziassero a prendere allenatori preparati, non figurine...


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> West Ham derubato.
> figuriamoci. Già le big sono in rivolta per Leicester e Spurs, figuriamoci se accetterebbero pure il west ham come quarta squadra in CL!
> Imparassero a fare mercato piuttosto! e iniziassero a prendere allenatori preparati, non figurine...



il west ham è una signora squadra, in casa le vince tutte con qualunque avversario


----------



## juventino (19 Marzo 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> West Ham derubato con un rigore per il Chelsea che era fuori area. Il West Ham avrebbe vinto 1-2 col Chelsea.
> 
> Credo che faranno di tutto per mandare City in CL. Gli inglesi non possono presentarsi l'anno prossimo in CL con totocoso, leicester arsenal e West ham



È incredibile come piagnucolano che gli manca la Champions nonostante ogni anno spendano 3848393583 milioni. Pensassero a fare le squadre decentemente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Marzo 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Nicco (20 Marzo 2016)

Inutile dire che tifo leicester alla grande.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Marzo 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Inutile dire che tifo leicester alla grande.


Speriamo nello stop degli Spurs


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Marzo 2016)

Dopo la ladrata oltre a tifare Leicester tifo anche West Ham!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Marzo 2016)

Una domanda...l'anno scorso ha fatto una grande stagione Darmian, ma quest'anno come sta giocando??


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Marzo 2016)

Derby di Manchester vinto dallo United, grazie al gol di Rashford.
Il Tottenham invece ha vinto 3-0.


----------



## Nicco (21 Marzo 2016)

E' tutto ancora apertissimo. Prossimi due turni forse decisivi, se il Leicester passa col West Ham e il Tottenham inciampa è quasi fatta.


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Marzo 2016)

Comunque Pellegrini per me vuole arrivare peggio del 4º posto, così Guardiola andrà in team in Europa League, dopo che gli hanno dato il benservito a novembre/dicembre


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Aprile 2016)

grandissimo Leicester.  

altri 2 punti guadagnati sul Tottenham.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2016)

*Il Leicester vince ancora e si porta a +7 sul Tottenham secondo!*


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Aprile 2016)

settimana prossima c'è Sunderland - Leicester, mentre il Tottenham gioca in casa contro il Manchester Utd, si può allungare ancora. 

l'arsenal invece gioca in casa del west ham, ma sono quasi tagliati fuori.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Aprile 2016)

Hammers per il quarto posto.
Leicester per me già campione


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Aprile 2016)

Comunque per esser corretti, c'era un rigore clamorosissimo per il Soutempton


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2016)

Dai su, è una favola destinata a realizzarsi. È il classico e periodico miracolo della storia del calcio.


----------



## Aragorn (3 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Leicester vince ancora e si porta a +7 sul Tottenham secondo!*



Prima e probabilmente unica bella notizia in questa giornata di m


----------



## Dany20 (3 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Leicester vince ancora e si porta a +7 sul Tottenham secondo!*


Grandissimi i ragazzi di Ranieri. La favola continua!


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Aprile 2016)

Il Tottenham alla prossima ha lo United, dopodiché avrà un calendario molto agevole


----------



## Snake (3 Aprile 2016)

con questi distacchi a poche giornate alla fine di solito si vincono i campionati, è anche vero che è una situazione straordinaria, certo che se allungano anche prossima settimana 3 gare di vantaggio su 5 rimanenti sarebbero un'enormità.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2016)

Io rimango ancora molto cauto, anche per scaramanzia. L'inesperienza è un fattore che può pesare nel momento decisivo.
Una beffa proprio sul traguardo sarebbe davvero insopportabile, sono molto coinvolto da questa bella avventura del Leicester.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Aprile 2016)

Con questo Leicester non si può ancora dire nulla

È una lotta scudetto estremamente diversa dal solito, hanno 7 punti di vantaggio ma nessuna esperienza di questo tipo, poi Ranieri è uno che già in passato ha buttato via lo scudetto sul più bello

7 punti sono comunque molti, e alla prossima hanno il sunderland, mentre il Tottenham lo United, è forse l'ultima giornata favorevole in quanto a pronostici per il Leicester, poi si complicherà


----------



## DannySa (3 Aprile 2016)

Se dovesse vincere la Premiere con il Leicester, ripeto, la Premiere con il Leicester, come minimo dovrebbero fargli una statua appena fuori dallo stadio (a Ranieri).
Ho visto un'ottantina di minuti di partita oggi e hanno una fase difensiva veramente incredibile, tutti i giocatori sanno che movimenti devono fare e sono organizzati in maniera impeccabile.
Ma non è una squadretta questo Leicester, hanno alcuni giocatori che sono al top e giocano ad altissimi livelli, Kante e Vardy, gli altri sono giocatori molto disciplinati che chiudono il cerchio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2016)

Tutto il Mondo è con il Leicester! Anch'io cmq sono ancora molto cauto, ogni partita è come una finale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Se dovesse vincere la Premiere con il Leicester, ripeto, la Premiere con il Leicester, come minimo dovrebbero fargli una statua appena fuori dallo stadio (a Ranieri).
> Ho visto un'ottantina di minuti di partita oggi e hanno una fase difensiva veramente incredibile, tutti i giocatori sanno che movimenti devono fare e sono organizzati in maniera impeccabile.
> Ma non è una squadretta questo Leicester, hanno alcuni giocatori che sono al top e giocano ad altissimi livelli, Kante e Vardy, gli altri sono giocatori molto disciplinati che chiudono il cerchio.


Ma anche Mahrez è forte forte. Certo, sono tutti da rivalutare nei prossimi anni, però ci aggiungerei anche l'algerino.


----------



## DannySa (3 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma anche Mahrez è forte forte. Certo, sono tutti da rivalutare nei prossimi anni, però ci aggiungerei anche l'algerino.



Sì me l'ero dimenticato, la squadra gira attorno a questi 3.
Uno recupera palloni, uno li porta avanti e l'altro li mette dentro, è tanto semplice il calcio a volte...


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Aprile 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2016)

Ma quanto fa schifo Wenger?

L'Arsenal da 2-0 ora sta perdendo 3-2 contro il West Ham.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Aprile 2016)

*West Ham 3 - 3 Arsenal*

Si sono fatti fare 3 gol da Carroll.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2016)

*Arriva la prima sconfitta di Hiddink con il Chelsea in Premier League. A batterlo è Guidolin con il suo Swansea per 1-0.*


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Aprile 2016)

Quanto è scarso Berahino...


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2016)

Giornata importantissima. Ranieri ha un impegno abbordabile, mentre al Tottenham tocca lo United. Se tutto va bene potrebbe ritrovarsi a +10 a 5 partite dal termine, praticamente l'allungo decisivo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Aprile 2016)

0-0 Leicester a fine primo tempo, pareggio per ora giusto


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2016)

*Gol del Leicester!

Vardy*


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2016)

​goal del leicester!


----------



## kolao95 (10 Aprile 2016)

Vardyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2016)

*Il Leicester vince 2-0 FINALE

Gol di Vardy al 95'

Leicester sempre più vicino al titolo.*


----------



## koti (10 Aprile 2016)

Che bello


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Aprile 2016)

E ora forza Manchester United


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Aprile 2016)

Godo!


----------



## DannySa (10 Aprile 2016)

Ma poi che gentaglia ha in squadra? Ulloa? boh è pazzesco.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2016)

quota scudetto 81 punti, si abbasserebbe a 79 o 78 se Tottenham non vince
Leicester 72 punti


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Aprile 2016)

ormai è loro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2016)

Dai su, questo è il classico miracolo, è la classica favola da storia del calcio, devono riuscirci. Poi l'anno prossimo, con la mandria di grandi allenatori che arriverà, sprofonderanno a metà classifica.


----------



## Principe (10 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dai su, questo è il classico miracolo, è la classica favola da storia del calcio, devono riuscirci. Poi l'anno prossimo, con la mandria di grandi allenatori che arriverà, sprofonderanno a metà classifica.



Non ho capito e questo stupirebbe ? Guarda che hanno il quintultimo budget di tutta la premier, di che parliamo ? Ranieri si meriterebbe la panchina dello united, invece ci andrà mourinho che è un allenatore finito .


----------



## Dany20 (10 Aprile 2016)

Ranieri a fine partita stava piangendo. Sta compiendo un miracolo. Forza Foxes!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2016)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non ho capito e questo stupirebbe ? Guarda che hanno il quintultimo budget di tutta la premier, di che parliamo ? Ranieri si meriterebbe la panchina dello united, invece ci andrà mourinho che è un allenatore finito .


Hm... non ho capito


----------



## Principe (10 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Hm... non ho capito



Nel senso che dal tuo messaggio sembrava un miracolo casuale , secondo me è un miracolo dato da un lavoro grandioso di Ranieri . Ovviamente non ripetibile ma non significa nulla non hanno fatto una cosa straordinaria una partita ma un intero campionato dove faranno 80 punti non 60 .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2016)

Principe ha scritto:


> Nel senso che dal tuo messaggio sembrava un miracolo casuale , secondo me è un miracolo dato da un lavoro grandioso di Ranieri . Ovviamente non ripetibile ma non significa nulla non hanno fatto una cosa straordinaria una partita ma un intero campionato dove faranno 80 punti non 60 .


L'hai detto, non è casuale ma è irripetibile, quello intendo. È una squadra senza storia, che ad inizio stagione puntava alla salvezza e l'anno scorso soltanto, per il rotto della cuffia, si sono dovuti salvare. Perciò è un miracolo, è una favola.


----------



## Principe (10 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'hai detto, non è casuale ma è irripetibile, quello intendo. È una squadra senza storia, che ad inizio stagione puntava alla salvezza e l'anno scorso soltanto, per il rotto della cuffia, si sono dovuti salvare. Perciò è un miracolo, è una favola.


Completamente d'accordo ma questo non toglie nulla agli ENORMI meriti di Ranieri che si merita una nuova chance in una big .


----------



## DannySa (10 Aprile 2016)

Principe ha scritto:


> Completamente d'accordo ma questo non toglie nulla agli ENORMI meriti di Ranieri che si merita una nuova chance in una big .



Avrebbe più senso se andasse in nazionale così da non bruciarsi in un altro club, alla fine non è più un 40 enne.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2016)

Principe ha scritto:


> Completamente d'accordo ma questo non toglie nulla agli ENORMI meriti di Ranieri che si merita una nuova chance in una big .


Io non sottintendevo quello. Dicevo soltanto che il Leicester è una favola, come fu il Blackburn tanti anni fa sempre in Inghilterra, oppure com'è stato l'Hellas in serie A e per questa ragione vinceranno. Diciamo che sto razionalizzando un discorso che si basa sulla "magia" del calcio


----------



## Aragorn (10 Aprile 2016)

Ranieri "l'eterno perdente" che a fine carriera rischia di vincere la Premier League con una squadra da salvezza, entrando di diritto nella storia (e con un'impresa addirittura più grande di quella del suo hater Mourinho nel 2004). La vita a volte riserva davvero delle belle sorprese.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2016)

E vai, ancora un piccolo sforzo!


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Leicester vince 2-0 FINALE
> 
> Gol di Vardy al 95'
> 
> Leicester sempre più vicino al titolo.*




Una straordinaria favola prima delle tempesta alla quale assisteremo nella prossima stagione con l'arrivo dei big money dalle tv e dei top manager.


----------



## Dany20 (10 Aprile 2016)

Tottenham ancora bloccato sullo 0-0.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Aprile 2016)

1-0 di Alli.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Aprile 2016)

Niente il Tottenham resta a 7 punti

Il Leicester ha un calendario difficilissimo, speriamo che 7 punti bastino


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2016)

United del piffero.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Aprile 2016)

In 5 minuti hanno fatto tre gol.
Dopo Alli a segno Alderweireld e Lamela.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Aprile 2016)

*Gli spurs conducono 3-0 a un quarto d'ora dalla fine.*


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Aprile 2016)

Tifo Leicester ovviamente, ma il Tottenham ha strameritato. Li ha dominati dall'inizio alla fine, ma vorrei dire una cosa: Che razza di condizione atletica pietosa ha il Manchester United? Sono delle mummie. Gli Spurs andavano al triplo della velocità. Assurdo!


----------



## DannySa (10 Aprile 2016)

Lo Utd spende vagonate di soldi per crearsi una squadra veramente scarsa e senza identità, noi siamo gestiti da cani e abbiamo un incompetente senza capelli che "compra" mediocri su mediocri, ma questi in confronto sono un fallimento quasi maggiore.
Per il calcio inglese è una mazzata incredibile se dovesse finire così, Leicester e Tottenham faranno poca strada perché verosimilmente diversi giocatori verranno venduti in estate, è un flop incredibile, un po' come se il Torino vincesse il campionato da noi e al secondo posto ci andasse la Fiorentina che va direttamente ai gironi di Champions.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Aprile 2016)

Facendo due calcoli, al Leicester servono ancora 8 punti in 5 giornate per vincere la premier

Devono affrontare west ham, swensea, man utd, everton e chelsea, tutte molto difficili


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Facendo due calcoli, al Leicester servono ancora 8 punti in 5 giornate per vincere la premier
> 
> Devono affrontare west ham, swensea, man utd, everton e chelsea, tutte molto difficili



Purtroppo c'è ancora da soffrire, io confidavo in uno scivolone del Tottenham.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Facendo due calcoli, al Leicester servono ancora 8 punti in 5 giornate per vincere la premier
> 
> Devono affrontare west ham, swensea, man utd, everton e chelsea, tutte molto difficili



sono toste ma le prossime due sono in casa... se riescono a mantenere il distacco invariato poi è fatta


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2016)

intanto con la sconfitta dello United il Leicester è matematicamente almeno ai preliminari di CL, è già un risultato storico


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Facendo due calcoli, al Leicester servono ancora 8 punti in 5 giornate per vincere la premier
> 
> Devono affrontare west ham, swensea, man utd, everton e chelsea, tutte molto difficili



Se riesce a vincere le prossime due in casa con Hammers e Swansea è praticamente fatta, imho. Il Tottenham comunque qualche punto qua e la lo perderà.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2016)

Il Manchester United è una roba davvero vergognosa.

Ma che ci va a fare Mourinho?


----------



## Nicco (10 Aprile 2016)

Il Tottenham ha ancora Stoke, Chelsea e Southampton, insomma il calendario del Leicester è peggio ma 7 punti sono buoni, se ci stanno di testa ce la fanno. Ci spero tanto!


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Manchester United è una roba davvero vergognosa.
> 
> Ma che ci va a fare Mourinho?



Spendono ogni estate cifre folli, ecco cosa ci va a fare. Questa estate poi potranno vendere i giocatori che non hanno reso e comprarne di nuovi e ricostruire tutta la squadra, avranno un budget di oltre 200 milioni e seguiranno ogni volontà del portoghese. Aggiungiamoci la tradizione di una delle big inglesi, e il fatto che fare peggio dei tre anni precedenti è impossibile, e abbiamo trovato l'ambiente adatto per Mourinho.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Aprile 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Aprile 2016)

City vittorioso sul campo del chelsea per 3-0, tripletta di Aguero


----------



## LukeLike (17 Aprile 2016)

Il Chelsea sta messo peggio di noi...con la differenza che loro vedono quantomeno una fievole luce all'orizzonte..


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Aprile 2016)

Leicester in vantaggio sul West Ham dopo 30' 1-0


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Aprile 2016)

espulso Vardy per doppio giallo. Il secondo per simulazione, ma errore clamoroso dell'arbitro. Vardy accentua, ma il contatto era netto


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Aprile 2016)

rigore West Ham e 1-1


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> rigore West Ham e 1-1



se quella di vardy era simulazione, lo doveva essere pure quella del west ham... che furto


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Aprile 2016)

1-2 West Ham... questa potrebbe fare malissimo...


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Aprile 2016)

L'hanno ribaltata.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Aprile 2016)

con un arbitraggio del genere in Italia già si pensava male..


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Aprile 2016)

eccoci... rigore clamoroso non dato al Leicester


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Aprile 2016)

Nel migliore dei casi l'arbitro è soltanto un incapace...


----------



## kolao95 (17 Aprile 2016)

Rigore Leicester e 2-2!!! E andiamo!


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Aprile 2016)

1 punto che vale ossigeno per come si era messa. 

arbitraggio vergognoso però. 
grande Leicester, avanti così.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Aprile 2016)

In inghilterra cmq gli arbitri sono degli incapaci totali. ci lamentiamo tanto dei nostri, ma quelli sono veramente i peggiori


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Aprile 2016)

Arbitro gobbo 

Scherzi a parte, dubbio anche l'ultimo rigore dato al Leicester.. semplicemente un incapace.


----------



## DannySa (17 Aprile 2016)

Devono sperare nel pari domani sera, lo Stoke in casa è ostico.


----------



## Snake (17 Aprile 2016)

visto adesso, bah, il volo è stato abbastanza plateale, magari te lo puoi permettere se non sei ammonito.


----------



## The Ripper (17 Aprile 2016)

Peccato per il pareggio ma era difficile in 10 vs 11. Gli Spurs d'altro canto non faranno punteggio pieno nelle ultime 5. Male che vada domani sarà comunque +5 a 4 partite dalla fine.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2016)

Lo Stoke potrebbe puntare alla qualificazione in EL, ma credo proprio che perderanno contro il Tottenham.


----------



## Dany20 (17 Aprile 2016)

Peccato per il pareggio. Ma pesa ancora di più l'espulsione di Vardy.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Peccato per il pareggio ma era difficile in 10 vs 11. Gli Spurs d'altro canto non faranno punteggio pieno nelle ultime 5. Male che vada domani sarà comunque +5 a 4 partite dalla fine.



Quello di oggi sicuramente è un punto guadagnato.
Il Tottocoso è inaffidabile, anche lui avrà almeno un passo falso da qui alla fine.


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2016)

Il pari raggiunto in questo modo può dare le stesse energie e la stessa carica di una vittoria. Erano praticamente spacciati, in preda alla disperazione dopo una partita maledetta e sfortunata e invece l'hanno sfangata. Episodi come questi contano tantissimo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Aprile 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:*


----------



## Snake (18 Aprile 2016)

il citrullo di Vardy potrebbe aver messo nei guai il Leicester, nel referto dell'arbitro si parla di offese, potrebbe prendere una maxi squalifica.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> il citrullo di Vardy potrebbe aver messo nei guai il Leicester, nel referto dell'arbitro si parla di offese, potrebbe prendere una maxi squalifica.



intanto si spera che stasera lo stoke faccia il suo, se vince va a meno tre dal west ham quinto, quindi avrà almeno qualche stimolo..


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Aprile 2016)

Ahimé... sti maledetti del tottenham sono già in vantaggio...


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Aprile 2016)

La vera impresa del Leicester sarà mantenere il vantaggio sul Tottenham

Ma purtroppo se stangano vardy... Comincio a vedere favorito il Tottenham


----------



## hiei87 (18 Aprile 2016)

Certo che il Tottenham proprio quest anno doveva fare la stagione della vita...a questo punto molto probabilmente vinceranno loro....


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Aprile 2016)

Se il Leicester non vince con lo Sweansea si faranno superare

Mancano 7 punti, 2 vittorie e un pareggio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2016)

Per una squadra chr vuole vincere lo scudetto deve vincere contro lo Swensea, per di piú in casa anche senza Vardy.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2016)

Ora bisogna assolutamente battere lo Swansea per mantenere il vantaggio di 5 punti almeno a 3 giornate dalla fine; viceversa perdere punti pure con lo Swansea potrebbe significare addio sogni di gloria per il Leicester.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ora bisogna assolutamente battere lo Swansea per mantenere il vantaggio di 5 punti almeno a 3 giornate dalla fine; viceversa perdere punti pure con lo Swansea potrebbe significare addio sogni di gloria per il Leicester.



Perdere punti contro lo Swansea per molti giocatori significherebbe entrare in una spirale di paura, il timore della beffa.
Il Leicester ha dato il 300% tutto l'anno ma non avrebbe l'esperienza necessaria e la forza mentale tipica della grande squadra per reggere psicologicamente tutte queste incertezze proprio alla fine.
Devono assolutamente vincere la prossima.


----------



## Serginho (19 Aprile 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> In inghilterra cmq gli arbitri sono degli incapaci totali. ci lamentiamo tanto dei nostri, ma quelli sono veramente i peggiori



In Italia sono moooolto moooolto peggio, difatti ci fannno puntualmente collezionare figuracce pure in Europa


----------



## Dave (19 Aprile 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Certo che il Tottenham proprio quest anno doveva fare la stagione della vita...a questo punto molto probabilmente vinceranno loro....


I tifosi del Tottenham hanno molto più diritto di dire una cosa del genere dei tifosi del Leicester 
dopo anni di quarti/terzi posti giocando sempre al vertice con un buon calcio, proprio quest'anno il Leicester deve fare il miracolo? Non poteva farlo in un anno normale a giocarsela con Chelsea o Man Utd??


----------



## Dave (19 Aprile 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se il Leicester non vince con lo Sweansea si faranno superare
> 
> Mancano 7 punti, 2 vittorie e un pareggio



A dire la verità in Leicester ne deve fare 8 per essere tranquilli...se arrivano a pari punti sarà campione il Tottenham


----------



## hiei87 (19 Aprile 2016)

Dave ha scritto:


> I tifosi del Tottenham hanno molto più diritto di dire una cosa del genere dei tifosi del Leicester
> dopo anni di quarti/terzi posti giocando sempre al vertice con un buon calcio, proprio quest'anno il Leicester deve fare il miracolo? Non poteva farlo in un anno normale a giocarsela con Chelsea o Man Utd??



Sì, ovviamente il discorso vale anche per loro. Certo, comunque gli Spurs negli ultimi anni di soldi ne hanno spesi (anche incassati a dire la verità). Ci può stare che in un anno in cui le grandi stentano, arrivino a giocarsela fino in fondo. Quello del Leicester sarebbe invece un miracolo sportivo, di quelli che, almeno nei principali campionati, si vedono raramente, per non dire mai...


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Aprile 2016)

Primo gol (tra l'altro bellissimo) di Darmian in BPL


----------



## Tobi (22 Aprile 2016)

Dave ha scritto:


> A dire la verità in Leicester ne deve fare 8 per essere tranquilli...se arrivano a pari punti sarà campione il Tottenham



No, a Leicester è finita in pareggio mentre a Londra hanno vinto i Fox


----------



## Snake (22 Aprile 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> No, a Leicester è finita in pareggio mentre a Londra hanno vinto i Fox



In Premier è discriminante la differenza reti globale non gli scontri diretti


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Aprile 2016)

Leicester già avanti al decimo minuto contro lo Swansea


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Aprile 2016)

2 a 0 daiii


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2016)

Fine primo tempo Leicester-Swansea 2-0 (Mahrez e Ulloa)

E andiamo!


----------



## prebozzio (24 Aprile 2016)

Daje Ranieri! E il Tottenham sarà svantaggiato dal giocare dopo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Aprile 2016)

3 a 0


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2016)

Vabbè che tanto domani il Tottenham vince, il west bromwich si è salvato e poi sono andati in vacanza 

Le prossime due il Tottenham gioca contro Chelsea e Southampton, gare più insidiose


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Aprile 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Vabbè che tanto domani il Tottenham vince, il west bromwich si è salvato e poi sono andati in vacanza
> 
> Le prossime due il Tottenham gioca contro Chelsea e Southampton, gare più insidiose



1 punto a stanford bridge e altri 3 col soauthampton ed è matematico, il tottenham può attaccarsi al c...


----------



## Kaw (24 Aprile 2016)

Quanto corrono comunque, sarà che sono abituato ai nostri cadaveri...


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Vabbè che tanto domani il Tottenham vince, il west bromwich si è salvato e poi sono andati in vacanza
> 
> Le prossime due il Tottenham gioca contro Chelsea e Southampton, gare più insidiose



Beh però ci sarà comunque una partita in meno da giocare e mal che vada il distacco sarà immutato.

Ranieri dilly-ding dilly-dong se lo merita questo titolo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2016)

4-0

Non mi aspettavo una vittoria oggi, pensavo crollassero


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2016)

Mancano 5 punti alla matematica, una vittoria e due pareggi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Aprile 2016)

Che atmosfera magica la champions, che ritmo, che pubblico, che adrenalina


----------



## Schism75 (24 Aprile 2016)

Che miracolo sportivo che stanno facendo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2016)

Questo ranieri un paio di giorni fa, idolo


----------



## Aragorn (24 Aprile 2016)

A prescindere dal fatto che è sempre bello assistere alle favole sportive, mi è sempre stato antipatico il Totocoso. Spero davvero che il Leicester faccia il miracolo.


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2016)

Manca l'ultimo sforzo: se vincono con lo United è praticamente fatta perché basterebbe non perdere le ultime due. Dai Ranieri!


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2016)

La squadra che potrà decidere chi vincerà il titolo è il Chelsea che ha il Totocoso ed il Leicester all'ultima. I Blues potrebbero tranquillamente lasciare il Leicester vincere l'ultima se vogliono.. non riesco a immaginare i blues lasciare il titolo ai rivali. 

Mi ricordo due anni fa il Chelsea che praticamente "regalò" la Premier al City al posto del Liverpool. Il Chelsea ad Anfield fece la partita della vita


----------



## DannySa (24 Aprile 2016)

Se ce la fa penso sia l'impresa più incredibile che un allenatore italiano abbia mai compiuto dall'alba dei tempi, in generale forse di tutto lo sport italiano.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Se ce la fa penso sia l'impresa più incredibile che un allenatore italiano abbia mai compiuto dall'alba dei tempi, in generale forse di tutto lo sport italiano.



esatto..parliamoci chiaro, è come se in Italia vincesse lo scudetto l'Atalanta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Aprile 2016)

Vittoria con lo United, pareggino con l'Everton e miracolo fatto. Dai


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vittoria con lo United, pareggino con l'Everton e miracolo fatto. Dai



Secondo me perdono con lo United.. vincono con l'everton e il Chelsea si scansa al 90 esimo piuttosto che far vincere il totocoso


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Aprile 2016)

Basteranno meno di 5 punti, il Tottenham non farà punteggio pieno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Aprile 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Basteranno meno di 5 punti, il Tottenham non farà punteggio pieno.



guarda secondo me è già vinto, il tottenhan almeno due di queste le perde


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo me perdono con lo United.. vincono con l'everton e il Chelsea si scansa al 90 esimo piuttosto che far vincere il totocoso


Anche.


----------



## Snake (25 Aprile 2016)

_*If Leicester City win the league and Spurs finish second, Spurs will be the first team since 1981 (35 years) to finish above Manchester United, Manchester City, Liverpool, Arsenal and Chelsea and still not win the title.*_

che fregatura


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> _*If Leicester City win the league and Spurs finish second, Spurs will be the first team since 1981 (35 years) to finish above Manchester United, Manchester City, Liverpool, Arsenal and Chelsea and still not win the title.*_
> 
> che fregatura



stessa cosa se dovesse arrivare il leicester secondo eh


----------



## Snake (25 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> stessa cosa se dovesse arrivare il leicester secondo eh



non esattamente, il totocoso da anni bazzica in zona champions europa league, il Leicester è sbucato dal nulla e quest'anno rischia di vincere la premier. Il Leicester è un assoluto miracolo sportivo che mai più si ripeterà o comunque ci vorranno decenni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> non esattamente, il totocoso da anni bazzica in zona champions europa league, il Leicester è sbucato dal nulla e quest'anno rischia di vincere la premier. Il Leicester è un assoluto miracolo sportivo che mai più si ripeterà o comunque ci vorranno decenni.



certo ma parlavo solo di quella statistica li


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

Pareggio WBA!!!!!!!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Aprile 2016)

Finitaaaaaaaaaaa il Tottenham pareggia col WBA 1 a 1.

Basta una vittoria al Leicester negli ultimi tre match per festeggiare matematicamente il titolo  Mamma mia l'unica gioia di quest'annata sportiva deprimente sarebbe... Che sogno!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Aprile 2016)

*Finale. Tottenham 1 - 1 WBA.*


----------



## Aragorn (25 Aprile 2016)




----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2016)

*Il Tottenham pareggia, Leicester a +7 a 3 giornate dal termine!*


----------



## juventino (25 Aprile 2016)

WBA ti amo!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2016)

*Al Leicester mancano 3 punti per la matematica, salvo che il Tottenham le vinca tutte*


----------



## Dany20 (25 Aprile 2016)

3 punti mancano a Ranieri. Dai, un altro sforzo!


----------



## Marilson (25 Aprile 2016)

e' una cosa bellissima per Ranieri, da avversario mai una parola fuori posto con nessuno. Anche quando era alla Juve. Lo merita al 400%, grande Mister sei il nostro orgoglio


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Leicester sarà campione vincendo una partita

Inoltre sarà campione già alla prossima in caso di vittoria, o in caso di non vittoria del Tottenham


----------



## Sheva my Hero (25 Aprile 2016)

Impresa storica pazzesca, dimostra come ancora in un calcio schifoso come questo possa vincere la passione rispetto al vil denaro arabo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Aprile 2016)




----------



## Lollo interista (25 Aprile 2016)

Dai dai dai catso forse una gioia quest'anno


----------



## Snake (25 Aprile 2016)

mancano 3 punti al più grande miracolo sportivo della storia del calcio (e forse non solo quello). Si fa fatica a crederci


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Aprile 2016)

Vincere la Premier a Old Trafford sarebbe pazzesco.
Da notare che Alli ha tirato un cartone nello stomaco ad uno del WBA,quindi gli Spurs molto probabilmente perderanno uno degli uomini fondamentali.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Aprile 2016)

contentissima per il pari del wba, pensavo che il Tottenham lottasse fino all'ultimo. 

manca davvero pochissimo per il Leicester e poi sarà storia


----------



## juventino (25 Aprile 2016)

Comunque per tutte le big della Premier questa è una disfatta epocale. Ma credo che chi debba veramente farsi un trapianto di fegato sia l'Arsenal: nell'anno in cui steccano tutte non esiste non riuscire nemmeno a correre per il titolo. Mi chiedo davvero come possano non cacciare quel fallito di Wenger dopo un epic fail del genere.


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

A Manchester può andare bene pure il pari.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Aprile 2016)

La più grande impresa sportiva della storia del calcio...Ranieri che piaccia o meno entra di diritto nella LEGGENDA di questo sport...grazie per averci allietato un'annata di melma con questa pazzesca avventura...sono veramente contentissimo...


----------



## Serginho (26 Aprile 2016)

Adesso Mourinho prendesse in giro ancora Ranieri. Quello sbruffone da 4 soldi non vincerebbe un campionato col Leicester manco nei videogiochi


----------



## unbreakable (26 Aprile 2016)

dai dopo la SPAL in b speriamo in un'altra gioia..


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2016)

Aspettiamo a cantare vittoria come diceva il Trap "Non dire gatto....."

Però siamo davvero difronte ad un'impresa commovente..


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Adesso Mourinho prendesse in giro ancora Ranieri. Quello sbruffone da 4 soldi non vincerebbe un campionato col Leicester manco nei videogiochi



Mourinho non accetterebbe mai una panchina come quella del Leicester, il suo ego (e la sua fame di denaro) glielo impedirebbero.

Se fosse un signore dovrebbe essere tra i primi a congratularsi con Ranieri, se non altro farebbe un bel gesto. 

Ma siccome signore non lo è mai stato credo che invece di fare i complimenti al collega non perderà occasione per straparlare.


----------



## Snake (26 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mourinho non accetterebbe mai una panchina come quella del Leicester, il suo ego (e la sua fame di denaro) glielo impedirebbero.
> 
> Se fosse un signore dovrebbe essere tra i primi a congratularsi con Ranieri, se non altro farebbe un bel gesto.
> 
> Ma siccome signore non lo è mai stato credo che invece di fare i complimenti al collega non perderà occasione per straparlare.



lo ha fatto pochi giorni fa


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mourinho non accetterebbe mai una panchina come quella del Leicester, il suo ego (e la sua fame di denaro) glielo impedirebbero.
> 
> Se fosse un signore dovrebbe essere tra i primi a congratularsi con Ranieri, se non altro farebbe un bel gesto.
> 
> Ma siccome signore non lo è mai stato credo che invece di fare i complimenti al collega non perderà occasione per straparlare.



due settimane fa ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni 

"Lo merita per la sua carriera, è una brava persona che rispetto. A dispetto delle parole, lui sa che lo apprezzo molto e mi auguro che vinca la Premier. Questa giornata potrebbe essere decisiva: se la squadra di Ranieri vince in casa del Sunderland e il Tottenham non va oltre il pareggio con lo United, allora possiamo considerare il Leicester campione, altrimenti sarà lotta tra queste due squadre fino alla fine".


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Aprile 2016)

ahaha sto morendo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ahaha sto morendo



Fantastico


----------



## Snake (26 Aprile 2016)

ste capre che organizzano la schedule della Premier potevano far giocare le ultime partite in simultanea, il Leicester rischia di festeggiare il titolo senza giocare.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Aprile 2016)

Unnnnnnbelievable


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> lo ha fatto pochi giorni fa





Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> due settimane fa ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni
> 
> "Lo merita per la sua carriera, è una brava persona che rispetto. A dispetto delle parole, lui sa che lo apprezzo molto e mi auguro che vinca la Premier. Questa giornata potrebbe essere decisiva: *se *la squadra di Ranieri vince in casa del Sunderland e il Tottenham *non va oltre* il pareggio con lo United, allora possiamo considerare il Leicester campione, altrimenti sarà lotta tra queste due squadre fino alla fine".





Non le avevo viste, però più che un complimento mi sembrano una gufata bella e buona


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Aprile 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:*


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2016)

*Tra mezz'ora inizia Chelsea - Tottenham, gli Spurs possono annullare un match point a Ranieri. Al contrario, sarà storia per il #LCFC*


----------



## The Ripper (2 Maggio 2016)

Il Tottenham deve solo vincere.
Bruttino festeggiare così, ma il Leicester ormai è campione.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2016)

Mi sa che vincerà il Totocoso.. troppa euforia in giro. Il totocoso vince, i Leicester perde contro l'Everton e si gioca tutti all'ultimo. Sono strasicuro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Maggio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Tra mezz'ora inizia Chelsea - Tottenham, gli Spurs possono annullare un match point a Ranieri. Al contrario, sarà storia per il #LCFC*



Dai dai. Stasera si festeggia!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2016)

Per il momento il Leicester è campione d'Inghilterra


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Maggio 2016)

I tifosi del Chelsea stanno intonando il coro dei supporter del Leicester


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2016)

Gol totocoso.. finita lo immaginavo..


----------



## kolao95 (2 Maggio 2016)

Questi non mollano, eh..


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Maggio 2016)

Pensate se il Leicester non vince la prossima, rischierebbero tantissimo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Maggio 2016)

Non è ancora finita il Chelsea stava giocando molto meglio prima del vantaggio...


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2016)

2-0 Tottenham.

Un massacro.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Maggio 2016)

Niente, ora è finita davvero...


----------



## juventino (2 Maggio 2016)

Il Chelsea è davvero un qualcosa di imbarazzante, si salva solo Pedro.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Maggio 2016)

fossi un tifoso del Chelsea dopo un primo tempo del genere li seguirei negli spogliatoi...schifosi infami...dovrebbero metterci l'anima e invece menano e basta...ridicoli


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2016)

E' giusto così. Un successo così storico e clamoroso NON può essere festeggiato davanti alla Tv.

Il Leicester deve vincere in campo.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2016)

Certo che oh Ranieri era ad un passo nel vincere lo scudetto della Roma. Che lo avrebbe portato nell'olimpo, tant'è che solo Capello poteva vincere con i perdenti..

Se dovesse pure perdere in questo modo la Premier..


----------



## juventino (2 Maggio 2016)

Riaperta!!! Cahill!!


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2016)

Gol Chelsea 

1-2


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2016)

Ha segnato Don Cahillo...


----------



## juventino (2 Maggio 2016)

Ma cosa si mangia Willian


----------



## juventino (2 Maggio 2016)

Siiiiiiii!!!! Eden ti amo!!!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Maggio 2016)

dajeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....eden FANTASTICOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2016)

Pareggio del Chelsea.

Male... così non mi piace e non è giusto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pareggio del Chelsea.
> 
> Male... così non mi piace e non è giusto.



Meglio andare sul sicuro, non sono abituati a cose del genere, rischiano di avere il braccino corto la prossima.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Maggio 2016)

Hazaaaaaaaaaardddd


----------



## Kaw (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pareggio del Chelsea.
> 
> Male... così non mi piace e non è giusto.


Quoto, belli i tempi in cui le ultime 4 partite si giocavano in contemporanea...


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Maggio 2016)

Dai dai daiiiiii


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2016)

Epico campionato fino alla fine.
6' di recupero


----------



## koti (2 Maggio 2016)

Dopo il 2 a 0 avevo spento perchè credevo fosse finita, adesso vedo 2-2


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2016)

*Il Leicester è campione d'Inghilterra!!!*

Si continua qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/leicester...2015-2016-e-ufficiale-vt36441.html#post945366


----------

